# St Barts IVFers............part 34



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all     

Rachel x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya all

Well i am going to start this new thread with some fab exciting news.

Jen had her ec yesterday morning & got 16 eggies!! pretty good eh  well her clinic decided to do icsi on 5 of them but it looks like they did'nt need to play it safe as i just had a text from her & she has had 13 fertilise  which i think is a fantastic number!! She says she is feeling a bit shakey but otherwise sounds happy with her result so far.   She should find out tommorrow if they are taking them to blasts & when her ec should be. 

Lots of              for in the lab tonight to keep all 13 busy in the lab for you Jen. My thoughts are with you Jen & your dh. Look after yourself hun.    

Thanks for all your congratulations girls it is so great to be the one recieving them. It took 2 days to get Barts to ring me back........ no suprise there i here you all say   well when they rang back they told me to come for my scan on the 20th    i can't beleive how quickly that is but i know it will really drag.

Sorry for the me & Jen post but i promise i will catch up with you all before i jet off to Rome on Wednesday for a extra long weekend. i can't wait to get away for a couple of days it is going to be fab & i am going to be going to watch Italy v Scotalnd at rugby which just tops it   

Lots of love to all

Susie XXXX    

P.S if any of you watch England v Scotland later in the six nations if you see a crazy Scotsman with a huge grin from one side of his face to the other it could be my dh   he has got rather excited after the shock of it working, bless him


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

HI all

Susie thanks for updating us on Jen and Jen wow you really KNow how to do it in style Fingers crossed for the next step    

Susie enjoy the rugby

and quickie from us

Teagan's 2nd birthday was yesterday and I have to say the little lady had a wondreful day surronded by family and good friends and she seems so grown up all of a sudden and I am sooo proud of her.

love to all 

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Wow, great number of embies! Well done you  Fingers crossed for your transfer tomorrow.

Susie - LOL, my DH was in denial I think until they got here! He is a very good dad though - in fact he is downstairs with the kids so I can get some time to catch up on my emails etc. He is playing Xbox and they are his co-pilots apparently 

Fran - Wow, Teagan is two? Time just flies by here it seems. Glad she had a nice day.

Alex had an Izzy episode this morning (choking on his saliva and mucus) so I think he might end up on Gaviscon too. Poor things. Otherwise they are doing well. 
Izzy is over 6lb now and has grown out of a few outfits. I felt very sad packing them away even though it's good she is growing (and only out of tiny into newborn for goodness sake) but I was all teary. Daft woman.

I got my hair done on Friday and I feel a bit more like the old me. I'm 30 in just over a week's time and my mum paid for it for my b'day.

We went to Lakeside with the kids yesterday. Had some vouchers to spend. Long way to go but they were fractious from their jabs this week so we thought a long car journey would calm them down. Nice for me and DH to get out together being as he has been ill for nearly two weeks now and I've hardly seen him and also it was good practice as an outing.


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi Girls,

thought i'd add my 2p to this thread...

Some of you would probably have read my posts already on different threads, but just wanted to praise St Barts!

I had my 1st cycle of IVF through NFF and St Barts... EC on 15/02/08, ET on 18/02/08 (3 day transfer), my test date was on 03/03/08 got a BFP! (Thank God!) on Tuesday i was hospitalised with OHSS and have been let out on Thursday afternoon with advise of taking things easy and resting (Can't sit still  ), on painkillers at the moment  
My scan is tomorrow (with the EPU) so just wanted to say St Barts are GREAT!!!! 

Sending you all   and


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Welldone A + A ! Great news! 

Thanks Susie for posting my news, and thanks girls for the best wishes, I really appreciate it.

Well yes I had my EC on Friday and everything went great with regards to me. They got 16 eggs! We had some traumas over my DH and his sample and he had to produce two samples!!! (Apparently they didnt have the right kind of porn!  ) But he got there in the end. Because the quantity was borderline we had ICSI on 5 of the eggs. Anyway, the result is that 13 have fertilised and as of this morning they were still hanging on. I will find out tomorrow morning whether ET will be tomorrow afternoon or Wednesday if we can get to blasts.
Im feeling fine in myself and have just been getting all the housework and ironing out of the way so that I can put my feet up after ET! 

Love to you all (sorry for the me post but I have such little time)

Jen xxx 

P.S. Happy birthday to Teagan, and big hellos to Alex and Izzy xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - 13 is a fantastic number, well done you! Keep drinking the water - the ironing & housework can wait!  

Didn't DH take his own stash of mag?  

A + A - Many congratulations on your BFP. 

Kyla - It is lovely to see that the twinnies are growing & fattening up nicely!!   I know what you mean though..I felt quite sad when I had to take a pack of newborn nappies back to Tesco's because Sam needed a bigger size!   

How long did it take you to get ready before you set off to Lakeside? Did you take everything bar the kitchen sink  

It's amazing how a good haircut/colour can boost your spirit.  It makes you feel like a new woman, doesn't it??

Sue - How's Oliver & how are you?

Susie - How are you feeling?  Not long till your scan & then you can relax.  

We had a great weekend although it went far too quickly! Just battening down the hatchet in preparation for the big storm tomorrow.  

Ron
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Morning girls.

Hi Ron me dearie - how are you? And little Sam? He is so gorgeous! 

My news - 12 embies are still hanging on and so ET wont be today, we (the clinic) are pushing for blasts so will be Weds or Thurs. God this is so nerve wracking though! 
Its almost as bad as the 2ww! 

Love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Jen - embies sound great hun     good luck for wed or thurs 


xxxxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - We're both doing fine thanks.  Sam is keeping me on my toes!!  

I have everything crossed for you this week.  I think with blasts you won't have to wait for the entire 2ww (is it only something like 10 days?) so at least that's good news! (please correct me, blasts ladies if I'm wrong though!) 

Just been shopping in Bluewater so just slightly knackered.  Sam had his 1st ever Happy Meal at Macdonald's there - I'm such a bad Mother!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh no Ron Im going to be ringing the NSPCC!!!! 
Did Sam enjoy it? Who was more interested in the little toy, you or him?! 

My test date isnt really any shorter at this place because at ACU they make you wait 16 days after normal transfers! Plus the test date they have given me is the 25th March and because I have a piano exam that day, I wont do it until the next day. There is no way I will be able to concentrate otherwise WHATEVER the result. So it will actually still be a full 2ww!!!!

Im really hoping the news today is ok and that my little tadpoles are still hanging on in there. Its so horrible this daily wait for the call. I will let you know of course!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Me again! 

Just had a call and I still have 13 ! (I thought one had gone but actually its just slower than the others - bless)
They are all still clinging on and some are starting to compact which means they cant count the cells anymore and apparently this is a good thing. Its all very scientific! But they said that ET will probably be on day 6 so that means thurs afternoon. What I didnt realise though was that they cant freeze any now that dont make it to blasts 
So now Im hoping to have a couple to put back and any for the deep freeze will be a wonderful bonus.


Ohmygawd this wait is horrendous! 

Jen xxx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Great news on your embies. They can freeze those that do make it to blasts though right? I had 15 embies on Day 2, only 8 on day 4 and on transfer day only two blasts but the next day four more made it and were frozen. Plus, the two that did make it on the day are now Alex and Izzy so they were obviously the right ones to transfer  Fingers crossed.

Ron - Oh you bad mother  LOL, I think the old Maccy D's isn't going to harm him. 

DH has now moved into the spare bedroom. I am doing all the feeds on my own so he can sleep through the night (I can nap in the day, he can't). So I'm feeling a little sorry for myself at the moment. It is a bit better for me in that I have more room to do changes and stuff and also I have the whole bed to myself so when I do sleep it's a better sleep but all the same, it feels a bit weird and I'm looking forward to them sleeping through the night so I can have my DH back.

Nasty weather today. Was hoping to take the kids out for a walk but it's so grim I think I will cuddle up on the sofa with them and watch cheesy movies this afternoon instead.

K xx

PS: Nicky update - babies are doing well. Both are gaining weight and feeding. JJ is on CPAP and Ollie is down to nasal canulars which is good.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Kyla

Yes snuggle up in the warm! Its pretty bleak here in the city.
Nice to hear that Alex and Izzy are doing so well. By the way which one is the eldest? 
Im sure DH feels better to get a good sleep, although it must be weird being apart.
Great news about Nicky too. Thanks

Yes any that make to Blast can be frozen but any that dont make it by day 6 cant be apparently. So Im just hoping and praying.
I dont know exact quantities but there are some that are at the pre-morula stage (?) and some have progressed into compacting. Ive been googling and that apparently means that they've moved into 3 distinct areas of embryo, placenta and cavity. She did say something about cavity and liquid but she'd lost me by then! Fascinating stuff if nothing else! 

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

HI Girls

We were hit by the storm and had no power - thank god to be back in the 21st century - changing the pooiest nappy ever by torch was not fun  

Jen - OMG 13 - that is so fantastic and the words "starting to compact" even more so, so pleased - this time is different.  

Susie - pleased to read still good news, now you are going to find out what I meant about the wait for scan being worse than the wait for test date  

Lou - no news from you - hoping you are ok  

Kyla - bless your little ones, newborn clothes what are they  

Tracey - good luck going back to work, scary times probably 

Fran - happy birthday to Teagan, wow 2 yrs.

Ron - how you have fallen - crossing you off the Oliver babysitters list    - We are doing ok here, and the happier times are getting more than the screaming times.  

Hettie - yes it is true they say hb sounds like a train for a boy and galloping horse for a girl - I didn't mention this to my DH and he confirmed Oliver's hb sounded like a train - was plsd he said that as he kept saying we were having a girl    They also say if hb is under 140 it's a boy and 150 for a girl.    But with your sickness - which I believe only happens with little girlies.

No I can't believe that Oliver is really here and everytime someone calls I tell him it's a potential new mum or his real mum and I am just the babysitter - I know how to make him scream  

HV came today - he now weighs 10lb 7 and is bang on course, have been advised to stop waking him for his 2 am feed and see how long he sleeps through - previous trial was 6 hrs so fingers crossed.

Also seen CO for another session - who was a bit disappointed after his first treatment that Oliver hasn't made any progress but this was a bigger treatment - and I think there is an improvement now - times when he does hold his head straight.   Apparently his tight neck means his head is out of alignment with his pelvis and if an adult had this prob they would complain of headaches - the hosp, said he acted as if he had a headache  

DH finds it hard to believe that he can have a headache for the amount of noise he makes.

Sue


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello to everyone

Just a quickie to say hello & goodbye for a while as i am off to Rome in the morning for an extra long weekend!! yipee i am looking forward to the break for a few days.

Jen - As i said in the emails your tx is going so very well & good luck hun for et i will be thinking of you   

Sue - Nice to hear from you & that must of been a nightmare changing a yucky nappy by torch . I do know what you mean about the wait for the scan it just can't come quick enough as i just want a little peace of mind as i am sure you all allready know 

Kyla - It is great to hear you are doing so well.   

Hettie, Lou, Tracey, Ron, fran & anyone else - thinking of you all     

Love Susie XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Susie - have a great time in Rome! You must be so happy and excited at the moment! 

Jen - brilliant news on all your embies! They sound really good quality. One of my embies that was put back in was compacting, so we are sure that is the one that stuck. Good luck! 

Sue, Kyla, Ron, Tracey - hello!

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I echo what the others have already said.  They are indeed doing really well.  Good luck with the end of the week.  

Kyla - Glad to hear your babes are doing well.  Between you & me (and the other girls!), I actually slept better w/o DH, as he used to wake up everytime Sam made a snuffly noise & would wake me up to check up on him!!! When DH went on an overnight work do, Sam slept from midnight till 7am!!! 

Thanks for updating us on Nicky too.  Please send her our love.

Sue - Horray for Oliver being happier.  I bet it's such a relief for you.  Hope the CO works for him - headaches are so horrid.  

Fingers crossed for Oliver having a good long stretch of sleep in the evening w/o waking you up.  

Susie - Enjoy Rome..Pizza, Pasta & Icecream..mmm.... 

I was actually very impressed with the Happy Meal - he/I had 3 fishfingers, chips & a bottle of Tropicana OJ.  The toy, a little doggy,  is great!!!!

Have a lovely evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Sorry its a quickie - Im having ET this arvo (day 5) 2 blasts will hopefully go back in and tomorrow they will see if there are any more to freeze.
Im shaking! 

Love to you all and thanks so much for all of your best wishes

Jen xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - thats great news and good luck, stay calm and keep busy this am ! 
There is nothing more you can do other than hope  

Sue


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Good luck Jen!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Wishing you lots & lots of luck.


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Jen - I hope your ET went well and you are now resting at home. Good luck!   

Hope you all have a good evening. I am going to play it safe and have pizza tonight as last night I threw up all my dinner again! Can't seem to get rid of this sickness even though I am 17 weeks now! I still weigh a pound or two lighter than I did before I conceived! At least I shouldn't put on loads of extra weight. It would be nice to start looking pregnant now though! 

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Hettie!!! I thought your sickness had gone. You poor thing!   

I'm willing to put money on it being a girlie.  Are you going to find out the flavour at your anomoly scan??


----------



## A+A (Jun 27, 2007)

Jen, GOOD LUCK! hope it all goes well for you and that you get a BFP on your test day.
Sending you lots of   andthinking of you


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all,

Thanks for all your good luck wishes, I really appreciate it.
Me news is that I have 2 blasts on board (one ICSI and one IVF) and I even have a picture of them!!! 
And four other blasts made it today so four will be frozen. They are all good quality.
So Im really pleased with that result and I cant ask for more than that now.

They said that with blasts implantation happens more or less straight away and Im very worried because I havent had any implantation pains at all. But Im resting up this time and trying not to exert myself too much.
Although this morning I shattered a glass all over the kitchen floor and there I was on my hands and knees with a dustpan and brush clearing it all (because I didnt want to heave the hoover down from upstairs). Happy days eh?! 

My DH is behaving a bit strangely and has really upset me. This morning he told me that he doesnt want twins.  
What am I to do about that now? I would just be thankful for one and twins would be a bonus. 
Have any of you had strange reactions from your other halves??

Hope you are all ok
Jen xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - woohoo! what a result with all those blasts. Don't worry about lack of pains. I didn't feel anything.

Hi everyone - still here. Am ok. Had good beta yesterday so now heading for my scan next week. Lord how I hate that scan room. But needs must!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - That's brill news about the blasts.  Hopefully you won't be needing them. 

As for your DH's reaction.  Mine behaved very strangely for the 1st 12 weeks because basically he was really scared that something could go wrong & he didn't want to build his hopes high.  However, after we had the nuchal scan, when I picked him up from a lads' night out one night, he blurted out (in his drunken state!) that he was really sorry he didn't act like it to start with but he was really excited about the whole thing & that he just wants to look after me & my bump. So hopefully that's what happened to your DH!

Lou - Sending you lots of     & have everything crossed for you for next week.

Ron
xx


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi everyone i just got my bfn on my third and last iui . so now ive made my apointment to see dr and talk about getting refered to st barts for ivf. but i was wondering after that apointment and they send the letter out how long am i gonna have to wait for 1st apointment at barts?
and then also how long is the waiting list?
when i go to barts 1st time will i have to have any tests or anything?
so to ask so much but i dont know what to expect and also want to know in my head what to roughtly expect in terms of waiting.
hope you can help.. xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Zoie - sorry about your bfn - hopefully one of the "real Barts girls" will pop on soon and help you out.

Jen - great news, really plsd.    Implantation happens Days 5-7 so nowish but don't worry about pains, I can't say I recall getting any.  

As for DH's - well mine at Wk 35/6 expressed concern how a lo was going to change our life as a couple and the impact on our twosome - totally threw me, cos isn't this concerns you should have had 9 mon ago or even 16 yrs back.    I just said that as hugely pg and no longer able to walk - our life had already changed and now, DH just seems to amble along and at w/e even suggested impulsively we go out right now just like before.

Lou - really hoping the scan room is a better place this time  

Susie - hope Rome was fun, good for you as well taking a real break  

Hettie - def. going for a girl I reckon - my friend was sick the whole way through her pg, in fact seemed to lose weight (which is a bonus after), and was barely able to eat much and she had girls.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

im trying to look up st barts and i keep getting th bridge centre is this right?


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

dont worry i found the number for barts . and im happy i rang cause it turns out i should get my first consultation in around eight weeks after th 30th april, and then after the apointment the average wait to start treatment is only 3/4 months so not as long as i thought.   its going to go fast!
was wondering what the sucess rates are like?
im under 25 and am unexplained so everything work really. hopeing this should give me a good chance due to me being young


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Welcome Zoie to the thread! 
The waiting list is quite short at Barts so that is good news. They will probably do a scan on you and a blood test, and will take various blood tests on your DH too if they havent already got them. But there are ladies on here that can advise you better. Im not there anymore and my latest experience has more or less wiped out the memory of the first one!  Good luck with your treatment

Sue - what ARE men like? I had a session of hypnotherapy today and shes made me feel a lot happier. I told her about DH and she said '****'! She has told my subconscious that I dont need his support in order to send welcoming thoughts to my little embies. I have a CD too and so will listen to it constantly from now on.
I know everyone is different but I suppose I was expecting the same sorts of pains as last time and I havent had them. Oh well I will just have to keep on wondering and hoping for the best.

Oooh hettie - I wonder if you are having a girl?? Sorry to hear the sickness has continued but you will get back into that little black dress so much quicker afterwards! That probably sounds really inappropriate and Im sorry if it does but Im trying to get you to look on the bright side here. Did it work Seriously, I really hope you are ok xx

I keep getting texts from Susie who is enjoying lots of pizza and ice cream in Roma! 

Lou - not long now until that scan    

Love to all of you
Jen xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Gosh its quiet on here! Where is everybody?!

You will never guess what happened to me this morning. I watched Babes in the Wood on the discovery channel this morning and me and DH (and even the stepkids) watched a baby being born. They squirmed a lot and asked lots of questions and DH answered them (I couldnt cos I havent got a clue) and then he took them home.

Then when he came back he told me he'd been thinking and he now thinks having twins would be kind of cool !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I was just amazed, I asked him what changed his mind and he said that it was probably watching that programme this morning.
Well I cant tell you what a relief that was and now I can really properly relax and concentrate on making these beanies stick.!

Hope you are all ok? 

Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen  - that must be such a relief for you - personally tho, I would say he has to lump it and like it - as this is your 2nd tx there is no excuse for him for not knowing what happens or having had thinking time, so plenty of oppoturnity to voice concerns and suggest only one embie !!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oliver saw CO yest, who is quite plsd with his progress and next wk is poss. last appt for awhile - we have def. seen an improvement so hopefully  

Yuk weather here.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I guess you'll get what you're given - DH wo't be able to send one back if you end up having twinnies!!!  

Sue - Glad to hear Oliver is doing well in CO & you're seeing an improvement.  Oliver is sooooo gorgeous..I could have cuddled him all day!!!  S*d the housework..they can wait!!! Isn't it what DH is for?  

Hope everyone had a good weekend despite the pants weather.  

Ron
x


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

sorry I have been awol for a while but between work and a nasty tummy bug all has not been well!!!!

Teagan was ill mid week last week while I was in New york and poor DH had to clean up after her every 20 mins bless her then as is always the case dh goes away to italy skiing for the weekend and I get the bug from hell so not much fun to be had here. but I am happy to report with the help of a good friend I made it through and we are now just about a healthy household again ( but please save a thought for poor dh who also got the bug this weeekend and has a 10 hour dive back to the uk tonight     )

besides the gore T is good and I am planning a girls weekend to Bath for later on this year which should be cool and I figured I would do a recky to check what the spa is about by taking dh on a romantic weekend for our wedding anniversary in may so if it is good I let you know.

Sue sounds like Oliver is benefitting from the CO I know I have and so has T. It's a pity I missed having a hug last week but really didn't want to share the bug

Jen fate will take control and what ever nos of bubs you have will be the right number for you   

Hi to everyone else

talk more later T just waking up

Fran


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Fran so glad you are feeling much better now. That must have been a nightmare and poor little Teagan.

Sue - Fantastic news that Oliver is making progress. Yes I know my DH is a right so and so and to be honest he's upset me again today. Ive had zero support from him lately. He makes my blood boil.

Hi Ron - how are you keeping honey? And little Sam? 

Susie - are you back from Rome yet? 

Ive had an absolute Sh*t day today. Basically while I was off a couple of women have been promoted here at work and to cut a long story short its EXTREMELY humilitating for me. Im so upset that Im now worried whether this is going to affect my embies. What do you think? Im an emotional wreck anyway and have cried a lot over the weekend, and today I feel anger on top. This isnt good and yet I cant seem to talk myself out of this frame of mind. Any words of wisdom??

Jen x


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Jen - so pleased you have two blasts on board - well done. Please don't worry about things at work, they are so insignificant compared to having a family. The reason you are getting so upset about it though is probably due to your hormones, so in some ways it is a good sign that you are so emotional. The work situation really won't matter to you when you get your BFP.    So just keep reminding yourself of that. 

Fran - sorry to hear you have all been poorly. Hope your DH feels better soon. I would be really interested to hear what the spa at Bath is like. My DH and I had a weekend there a few years ago now (before the spa was opened) and really like the city. Would be great to go back.

Zoie - sorry to hear about your bfn. But I think there should be quite a good success rate for your age at Barts for IVF (I'm guesssing 30-35% but they will let you know at your first consultation). I hope the wait does not seem too long and remember to keep on trying naturally as well! 

Ron - hi! Hope you and Sam are having fun. Well, my sickness seems to have gone away now for the last few days, but I don't want to talk too soon! But fingers crossed! No, we are not going to ask the flavour. Will wait for a surprise. 

Sue - I do keep thinking it might be a girl (which I would be v.happy about!) but the midwife said she thought it might be a boy from hearing the heartbeat so I now don't know! I still haven't bought any maternity clothes, but I do have to undo my trouser buttons by the evening! I'm really pleased to hear that Oliver is doing well. 

Lou - lots of luck and wishes for your scan. 

I've just had a lovely weekend in London, seeing The Sound of Music, which was fab. Feel like I have a bit more energy now and eating a bit more healthily now too, so feeling happier! 

Hettie x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks so much for those wise words Hettie! You are so right. I do have to think much more positively and hope and pray that I can leave here for the right reasons. Im just so angry and will do my hypnosis CD when I get home.

Brilliant news that the sickness is starting to abate and you are feeling more energised! It wont be long then before you start to put on weight and need some maternity clothes!!!! 

So who was playing Maria then? Was it Connie or was it the new girl

Jen xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

It was the new girl, Summer (Strallon?). She was excellent. The whole cast were really good, even though none of them were 'names'.
Hope you have a relaxing evening - just chill to that CD! 
Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - Great to hear you're not feeling sicky.   

Ooo..Sound of Music..I sooooo want to go! I'll have to see whether DH will take me.  

Fran - Hope DH isn't too poorly on the way home.  

Jen - I've already PMed you but I echo what Hettie say.  It's only a job, you have more important thing to think about now.  Hopefully you'll get a BFP in which case you'll be leaving soon.  If you don't get lucky this time, then you've said you'll be looking for another job, so either way you're outta there soon.  

I have had a cough since mid Jan & frankly I can't see light at the end of the tunnel.  Let's hope the weather gets warmer soon.    

DH recently got a promotion at work & will be spending tomorrow & most of next week in London, & the following 2 weeks away in Manchester. At least I get the bed to myself!!!  

Have a good evening everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi guys, DH is downstairs playing xbox with the kids (well they are watching him intently anyways). He is so cute. It's my birthday tomorrow and I have a little pile of pressies on the table (little as the PC I am using is my main one!) and there is a very badly wrapped one ''to mummy''. Felt quite teary when I saw that as he forgot Mothers Day. He also said today how impressed he was that I am coping on so little sleep and looking after the twins as well as keeping the house up to date. I needed to hear that and feel better.

Jen - I agree, once you are preggers you won't give two hoots about work. I do miss work but the politics just flowed over me once I knew I was pregnant - much more important things to worry about then. Any stress now won't effect them - they are already burrowed in and concentrating on growing thank you very much 

Fran - Have fun at your spa, I'm so jealous.  What I wouldn't give for an all-over massage. 

Hettie - Glad the m/s has gone for you. Never had any myself (had enough probs later on though with swelling and pre-e) but I know it's not fun. I mostly had a hightened sense of smell as we discovered one ruined lunch when DH ordered muscles 

Sue - I see in your photo Oliver is on his play mat, how does he like it? I put the twins on theirs the other day as they are getting really good at holding their heads up but all they seemed interested in was a mirror on the side.

My clinic just published new success rates and they are at 40% on average. Wish I had know that before wasting my three goes at Barts but then I wouldn't have the twins, or this house, so I can't really complain. I sent a thank you letter and photo to my clinic and also to the two scbu units who cared for them. I did thank you letters for all gifts too - feeling quite proud of myself and very grown up LOL

Right,off to make up some bottles and then try to get some sleep. Not sure what we are doing tomorrow, depends on the weather but we are out for a b'day dinner with friends in the evening (yes the new Trinny and Susannah pants will be out)!!!

Kyla xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Happy Birthday tomorrow, Mummy!!!!  

    

Good night

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Jen - try not to worry re your moods. You've had such good embies. Keep the faith, girl.

Kyla - phew I feel tired thinking about it! Interesting you had no morning sickness even with twins as I'm always freaking out I don't have any.

Hettie - glad to hear you can eat again!

Ron - I've got the bed to myself too! Horray!

Fran - hope Little miss T is feeling better. Enjoy the spa!

Sue - Glad to hear Oliver is improving.

Hi to everyone. I'm on the countdown to Thurs. it's looming up.  eek!

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I have everything crossed for you this Thursday.  Remember, this time is not the same as the others... 

Can someone please move my bubbles back to a 7??

Lou - Just blew yours back to a 7!



Ron
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

THANK YOU!!!!!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Ron,

Thanks! Just keep telling myself that. I'm not always listening, but it does get through sometimes.

Lou
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Morning

Jen - you have to think of no. 1 right now, and everything and everyone go over your head - no point worrying about work situ. if there is no need 

Lou -  for scan 

Hettie - it is a good sign if you need to undo buttons, you are bigger in the evening. If lo is not a girl he's not a big fella 

Fran - hope your house is feeling better. Sorry you missed cuddles too - but see it that Sam done Teagan a favour and trashed by house first 

Ron - good to see you, and I don't worry about housework - keeping Oliver comfortable and happy is main goal and 2nd is the washing.

Kyla - impressed that your DH can see you coping with everything - you must have 2 angels  Re; Oliver and his playmat, to begin with he just laid there and didn't seem that interested, but last couple of weeks day by day you can see him enjoying it more - his arms are waving and legs kicking that things get hit probably unintentionally. If he is in a good mood he seems content for up to 2 hours. I also move it to different positions around the house so each time he is laying down to look at something different. He will even lay there and watch television - well I wanted to see if he was squeamish to blood and show him what a Doctor did - just in case he was considering that option 

Ronnie recommended this and it seems to add to his interest http://www.mothercare.com/gp/product/B000U56DJW








- hope you get some lovely pressies.

Sue 

/links


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hello All

Just thought i would pop in & say hi as i am back form eating too much pasta, pizza & ice cream & it was lovely!!!  yep i am back in one piece & probarly bigger   from the food!!! 

Well i had a fab time & took it easy dh & foster daughter went out all the time & would just come back & get me after my rests etc!! i am still quite tired all the time.

Well i can't quite believe it still as i have to pinch myself all the time!! i am just   'ing that my scan on Thursday shows everything is ok. I was saying to Jen that i am nervous as everything has gone so very well in this tx that i am almost expecting something bad to happen. 

Sue - hi ya Oliver looks so lovely & sounds like he is getting very alert on his play mat. Any pic's of your fab nursery yet??  

Ron - Sorry to hear that the nasty cough is still hovering around you hope it clears up soon. Give Sam a hug for me.  

Hettie - Wow your pregnancy is going along so quickly!!! so very glad you are begining to feel better & not so sick. 

Fran - Sorry to hear you & Teagan have been ill, i hope you are both better now.  

Jen - Hi ya hun thinking of you       

Lou - Wow we have our first scans on the same day!!! here's lots of positive vibes for us both                

Kyla - Happy Birthday & hope you have a fab one with your fab family.   

Zoie - hello & welcome to our thread!!!! so sorry that you got a BFN. You will have a fab chance at Barts as you are so young so try not to worry. Good luck & let us know how it's all going.   

Love to all

Take Care

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - welcome back home and so sorry I forgot you in my post    good luck with you scan also      - it does seem to have come round quick.

Let's hope Thurs is an exciting day for you and Lou.

Nursery pics - yep there's a plan !  - DH apparently was going to take some pics when I was in hosp - but he couldn't find his camera - maybe it's in the camera draw me thought.


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all thanks or all the info,
was reading posts and starting to think well alot of people have bfp so congrats to all 
was wondering when i go barts do you think i might get treated different cause im so young (23)
im just wondering if i get there and they just stare and think oh she has loads of time   
suemac hav'nt got long till you see you bub! cant wait to here howmany there are in there


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Hi all

right first sorry Zoie I haven't said hello ( how rude am I ) good luck with your treatment I was nearly a barts girl but got pg on my last natural cycle so never made it through their doors so to speak but I still linger as these girls are the best and supported me always. we are trying for nos 2 but it's not happpening at the moment but hey ho 

sicky bug still plagues our house T and I are fine but poor dh is still ill and was very rough on the 9 hour drive back from italy and is still spewing his guts bless him so I have packed him off to bed with a sick bowl and a can of pepsi and a large glass of water ( the pepsi contain quinine which helps to settle a windy painful tummy cramp belly when sipped of course) it also give sugar espcilly as he hasn't eaten for a few days feel sorry for him as it is a horrid bug I felt like I was dying it was so bad.

anyway in order to treat him I have just booked our weeknd away for our anniversary in may to bath spa at what looks like a fab hotel and quite excited even ordered a bottle of champagne for our room when we arrive  

right personals

kyla sounds like you and dh have taken to parenthood like pro's it would be lovely for all us sussex girls to get together soon for a coffee. how is Niki's LO doing? and a belated birtday wish coming your way too   

Susie mmmm I am jealous all that good food and afternoon sleeps sounds bliss welcome home and good luck for thurs  

Lou good luck for thurs too and like Ronnie say's this time is differentand all will be fine I am sure   

Sue clearly you have not met Sam and T together they have got trashing a room with toys down to a fine art but bless them they really do enjoy themselves. they are soo cute together they even hold hands in the back of the car together I might even have to have words with sam re his intentions if this keeps up

Ronnie really hope the cough is improving I now seem to have one too as my cold has finally come out but not as bad as your but I think I have done my time this weekend.

hettie glad you've been having some fun theatre sounds great I love a good musical and sound of music is my dh's fav movie ( weird I know but he loves it!!)
glad sickness is better too although I had a girl I never really had any sickness just neasea which ended by week 11 so I got off lightly ( recent bug mad up for it though) and I had a girlof course so you never know what the flavour is.

right gotta dash 

hi to everyone else

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Good Evening Girlies

Susie - Glad to hear you had a great time..pizza, pasta & icecream..I'm soooooo jealous!!!! Rest well & look after your beanie(s).  Good luck for Thursday.   

Lou - Good luck on thursday (again)...  

Zoie - I'm sure they won't be funny with you just because you're young.  In fact, your chance is higher because of your age because your egg quality should be better. 

Sue - Glad to hear Oliver is liking his new toys  

Your nursery is totally gorgeous.  I wish I was as creative as you.  

Fran - Poor DH. At least he's been looked after by you. It couldn't have been fun travelling with a dicky tum.    At least you & T are better. I can't believe you now have a cold, you poor thing. Can't wait for the weather to get warmer.

I succumbed & went to the doc tonight to be told that I have bronchitis & have to spit into a pot for analysis  .

By the way, I love T's latest photos!!!!!  

Kyla - Did you have a good birthday?  What did the babies get you?

Jen - Remember PMA!!!  

Off to bed soon. I've got this Thursday & next Tuesday off work.  Think I'll spend Thursday in bed (on my own!!!)  

Good night everyone

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Zoie - they have no right to judge you cos of your age, if you need tx you have every right to be treated the same as - it also goes the same for the oldies amongst us too.  

Ron - thanks for nursery praise - it was easy - actually pics on hold, cos a couple more ideas - but need to find painting time.  Ron thank god you went back to Docs - get it sorted now.  

Fran - When at Barts and I was sick the Doc recommended sipping warm lemonade - similar theory   Sorry your still bugged      I had heard about the hand holding and kissing - mmm hope Oliver doesn't feel like a gooseberry.   T is safe tho, I have some local girls lined up for him.

Susie & Lou - more   &   for Thurs 

Jen - hang on in there  

Kyla - hope Dh spoiled you loads yest.

Hettie -  

Have a good day

Sue


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello my lovely Barties!!!! 

Zoie - if you have a right to be at Barts then you wont get any different treatment. If anything they will probably love you even more because you will no doubt boost their success figures!!! You will have to excuse us oldies (there are a couple of us!). My god Im old enough to be your mother! 

Susie - WELCOME BACK!!! Good luck for the scan tomorrow.
Lou - Same to you my darling. GOOD LUCK. Im sure both of you will be so nervous and we will all be thinking of you.

Fran - sorry this bug is still lingering, hope you all feel much better soon

Hettie - Sound of music sounds fab. I would love to go.

Ronnie - I cant believe you've left your cough for so long and you may have bronchitis. What are you like?! I LOVE the bed to myself! 

Sue - How are you feeling? Oliver sounds as though he is progressing nicely.

And a HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY to Kyla!!!!!! Yes what did the kids get you? I cant believe your DH forgot mothers day! You must have been mortified!!!!

Who have I missed? 
Laura - Hope you are ok xx

Well I feel a million times better now thanks, DH is being ever so nice now and had a chat with my boss too and things are much better here. So I can relax again. Thanks all of you for your comments about how nothing else should matter as its not important.

Susie just pointed out my dates to me earlier by email and apparently Im now on my 1ww!!! 

Love to you all
Jen xx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

J-Mo said:


> My god Im old enough to be your mother!


Sorry to offend Zoie - but thanks for making my day Jen (not) it is a true but very scary thought indeed.

When DH is reading CV's he usually sits there thinking "I started work before you were even born"


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hee hee sorry about that Sue! I work with graduate trainees that could be my kids.
Sorry Zoie!
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Fran - I am definately up for a meet-up. I even went shopping for shoes on my own with them this week so I ready 

Ron - The babies got me a locket. DH had even had it inscribed for them, with love. Bless. Made me rather teary actually, esp as he forgot mothers day.

Lou & Susie - Good luck for your scans tomorrow girls. Fingers crossed for some lovely little heartbeats (hopefully 3 or 4 - between you I mean!!) LOL

Jen - When I was 18 I worked in Tammy Girl and the boss there kept saying she could have a daughter my age (she was 39 and had been trying for years). I saw her about 5 yrs later HUGELY pregnant which was really nice. Must be strange though. Never mind, now those embies are sticking (PMA) you will be waddling around in no time.

I had a lovely day yesterday. T spoiled me rotten - too many presents but for once I just said thanks. Had a great meal out last night too and leaving the kids with my mum went fine. I didn't worry once (although I did get a text to let me know they were okay which helped).


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

i think im going to like being on this thread i feel really comfy!!
my mum lives in africa so talk very litttle 
so im gonna class all yous as my mummys, so if i need info your the people.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Zoie - LOL at ''comfy''. I started to post about Barts back in Sept 2004 I think so I've known some of these girls ages.

Well, weights were poor again so I've been told to switch to full formula feeds. Haven't expressed since this morning and when Izzy just head-butted me I could have cried so I think I need to do some to relieve the pressure


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - Ooo hun, I feel for you.  Have you expressed now? Sounds like you had a great birthday.  Pleased to hear the kids spoiled you cos you deserved it!!!! 

I'm up for a meet up too...can't wait to cuddle those babies!!!  

Zoie - OMG!! I'm old enough to be your mother too..what a scary thought!!!!

Jen - There's someone's birthday in the office who will be 23 - my boss & I were talking that we are both old enough to be his mother. My boss mentioned that she passed her driving test in 1987, the lad said 'I wasn't born then!'!!!!!!  

Susie - How are you feeling hun?  Good luck for tomorrow.

Lou - You too sweetie..

Thanks for your concern over my cough but these are the 3rd lot of antibiotics I've had (1st lot doc didn't give me full strength so they came back the next day I finished the course. 2nd lot worked fine until I caught a chill in Marwell Zoo), so hopefully fingers crossed this lot should do the trick. 

Fran - I forgot to mention that the other week when we were round at your's & Teagan woke up from her nap, Sam went up to give her a kiss, your DH asked T whether Sam was her boyfriend.  She said 'Yeah!'!!!!! 

Well I have tomorrow off so the laptop will be switched on & I'll be coming here to check for updates on the scans.  Fingers & toes crossed!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou & Susie -    

Kyla -   sorry you have to change to formula, at least you know they got a good start with your milk.    Have they recommended a brand 

Ron - hope those antibios are the right ones and really kick in  

2004 was a long time to ago to still be "hanging" around on this board  

Last day today      

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - Last day?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sue you aint going anywhere! 

Good luck to susie and Lou. I know that Susie is going in about now (although its Barts so lets give it another 20 mins!)

Zoie think of us all as your mother hens! 

I passed my driving test in 1985!!!!!!! Bet that was before you were born Zoie

xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Morning all

I am around too, I unfortunatly had a return of the really nasty tummy bug yesterday and had to call dh home from work as I needed to spend all my time in the bathroom again

avoid our house at all costs it is not pleasent

I am praying this is the last of it as not sure I have anyhthing else in me.

Thankfully T is in nursery today so I am taking it easy

Susie and Lou will be thinking of you today 

Kyla seems strange there were only a few of us when this thread started I think I joined a few months after you started it!!!
has it really been that long?
on the BF issue you have given your little ones the best start possible and while you are still expressing still use the milk and formula these days really is good. as far as I have been told cow and gate and aptimal are the best.

Zoie you have made me laugh I am not quite old enough to be your mum but always here for advice  

Ronnie hope you are resting today too you need to shift that cough. and yes dh did tell me about T saying Sam was her boyfriend!!

right will check in later if I can tear myself away from the loo

Fran


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Fran - You poor thing   you must have caught it back off DH.  Hope you recover soon.  If you need some more loo rolls, I can drop some off at the bottom of your garden.  

Kyla - I think I joined the thread when you started it too..blimey..how time flies..

I was told Aptimil is most like breast milk, but Sue mentioned last week that it's so much more expensive than the others.  Sam and DH & I were on SMA.

Susie & Lou - Thinking of you.   

Well, I've done all of Sam's ironing (and very little of ours).  Now catching up on the series of Mistresses which I recorded but never had time to watch.  Unfortunately I didn't record episode 5 so drastically trying to find it on the net - not happy!!!!  

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just had a good news text from Susie. But I will let her tell you later!  

Lou - thinking of you now and hoping its good news  

If I dont get a chance to get on here again today, I wish you all a wonderful Easter. We are off to rainy Dorset! 

Jen xx


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all my lovelies

Well i me & dh are in shock i am not sure what we expected to see but ............we saw one perfect beanie sized 4.5mm in it's yolk sac with a heartbeat & words just can't express how we felt when we saw it. We have a phot & i can't stop looking at it  

I am trying to upload the piccy so you can meet our beanie so watch this space.

Sorry for the me post but too over the moon to type!!!!  

Love Susie XXX   

P.S Lou i still have everything crossed for you hun     

P.p.s Click on pic & it will get larger


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Susie - that is fantastic news, many huge congrats - don't apols for your me post, you are very entitled to it - go and enjoy being over the moon  

Kyla - Aptamil is the best as it is closest to breast but is £8 or £9 so almost double the cost of others.  Cow & Gate is apparently the UK version of Aptamil.    DGH recommended Farleys for Oliver.

Fran - hope your house feels loads better real soon . 

Jen - enjoy Dorset, hope it's only rain you get

Ron - is ironing resting     Third day running have managed to get Oliver to have daytime naps in his cot - not working so well today, he keeps waking himself up for a scream - so to keep me busy upstairs I am back on the painting today  

 How I worried you - course I'm not going anywhere - last day as in end of working week  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - What wonderful wonderful news!!!! I had tears in my eyes when I saw the picture of the scan.  Congratulations!!!! When is (s)he due  

Lou - Still have everything crossed for you, hun.   

Sue - Yay for Oliver starting to sleep in his own bed during the day - that is a feat in itself!!!  Today is only a blip, sure he'll be back there tomorrow!!

Ironing done..watching last episode of Mistresses.  Cleaning bathroom next!!  

Ron
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello lovely ladies

It's really is wonderful to see so many bumps, babies and BFPs









Whilst I do feel that it helps to provide positivity to others who are not quite where you are, I would ask that we keep the bump and baby chitter chatter to a minimum...this thread is primarily for ladies currently going through, or considering, treatment who are yet to hold their dreams. I really don't want any of you to feel that you shouldn't be on here (cos of course you should !) but hope we can all have a little sensitivity in this.

Please do remember that there is the Bun in the Oven board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=28.0

and also the Babydust board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=75.0

Love, luck & sticky vibes to all








Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Anyone heard from Lou


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Wow - duly noted. Girls, it seems we need to move home. I'll start a new thread over on another board and come back with a link in a moment. We need to talk about our kids after all! 

I'll pop back and offer advice to any new Barts girls but we can do our parents and parents-to-be chat over there...


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Hi girls - I've put us on the locations board...

I've been posting on the Barts thread since Nov 2004 and would hate to lose touch so please join me.

NEW THREAD: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133849.0


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kyla said:


> Wow - duly noted. Girls, it seems we need to move home. I'll start a new thread over on another board and come back with a link in a moment. We need to talk about our kids after all!


Kyla that was not the intention at all....as I clearly said, we are not asking any of you to move from this thread but to keep the baby and bump chat to a minimum.

We don't have separate clinic threads on the Babydust or Buns in Oven boards but I included links to them as you may like to join in with the current threads over there. There is also the London location board....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=345.0

I'm sure that many of you will remember what it's like to desparately want your dream and sometimes find it difficult to read other members posts chatting about pregnancy symptoms and babies...all I am asking is that you consider this when posting on this thread.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Minxy, I wasn't being funny. I have merely started a new thread on the parents board so that we do not offend the people that you pointed out. We have all become so close here after 3+ years it would be odd not to discuss bumps or babies.

I do clearly remember what it was like - it was not an easy journey for me - and I had hoped my story would give others hope. As I gained, from others before.

However, I understand my success may hurt others so I have adhered to your request. I meant it well. Honest.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Kyla 

You may find your new thread gets moved as the Babydust and Bun in Oven boards don't have separate clinic threads otherwise would just be overloaded....so please don't be surprised if you find it gets moved to another location (it may also disappear briefly whilst a decision is made as to best place for it...but don't worry, it will come back  )

Also, just for info for everyone 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92894.0

and also, have any of you thought about completing a clinic reviews on the aptly named Clinic Review board ?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=139.0

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kyla said:


> I do clearly remember what it was like - it was not an easy journey for me - and I had hoped my story would give others hope. As I gained, from others before.


*Kyla hun*, I honestly think your story can really help others...all the successes can...I know they always keep me believing 

Please don't stop posting on this thread as I think it would be a real shame for any new Barts ladies (or any members for that matter) to miss out on the wonderful support and advise _*all*_ you ladies offer....I know you've all been close for several years.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Thanks Natasha, I really hope this treatment is the one for you. Sue and I each took 5 goes (I see this is your sixth) so it can happen with persistance although I know it gets harder each time. I wish you all the luck in the world. Kyla x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Awww thanks Kyla...your good luck wishes and support means alot, it really does (more than you'll ever know tbh!)....as I say, all your positive stories do keep me (and many others) thinking positively and believing it really can happen.....PMA and all that 

You should have received a PM about the location of the new Barts thread on the London locations board so hopefully that's all sorted now as well....

Here's a link to it and I've restored the link back on your previous post too...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133849.0

Hope you and the twinnies are doing ok 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - How are your U U ??  

Fran - Hope you are on the mend. Bit drastic way to lose weight!!!! 

Lou - Hope you've had good news today.  Thinking of you. 

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm sorry to be the bearer of bad news. But I've had the same bad news at my scan yesterday the previous 3. There was an empty yolk sack, no fetal pole and heartbeat. I'm continuing with my meds until next week in the hope I can hang on to everything to go in for a D&C and get something tested. 

That this has happened 4 times in succession is a complete nightmare. I don't know anyone else this has happened to and feel I now have to try find someone. Is there a solution to this? I don't know. I reckon with all the tests etc it'll be another 6 months before I get to try again. 

I'm feeling constantly on the verge of tears. DH has been great. I think he's worried about me. I know I can get through this. What else is there to do? Just so sad that I have to.

Lou
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Lou

Words can't express how upset i am for you. I am so very sorry hun i really am & i pray   that you get the answers you so deserve from  keeping taking your meds. Lou i think i speak for us all on here we are all here for you if you need us    

Love Susie XX


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - OMG, not again so, so sorry but I know that is not enough - you can and will get through this - you did before you will again      

Minxy - comments taken on board, and it is easy for us to get absorbed in our new wonders and want to share them but forgetting about who is still left waiting.   From time to time the girls (who post and know us) have pointed out that we are getting a bit over the top on the babytalk, so I believe and hope we have duly apols and stopped.  But on the otherhand they have also encouraged us cos they want/like to know about our lo's.   It's unfortunate having been around for so long and getting to know each other that some of us at different stages - it would be great if this thread could have been a Barts babes.    Good luck with your tx too  

Fran - been meaning to say you deserve a so sorry too and a  , cos if you were txing you would be letting us know about your bfn's, but as you are au naturelle we don't know.

Well girls when I said last day - didn't realise I really meant it     don't worry Zoie and others will come back  

Have a good day - looks like being indoors tho,.

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I'm so so so sorry it's happened to you again.  I was really hoping it would be different this time around.  You really don't deserve this &*^%. Please look after yourself & hope you find the answer you're looking for & achieve your dream.

Take care

Ron
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

*Lou*...I'm so sorry to read this hun, had been keeping an eye on your progress. Words fail me so I'll just send you loads of cyber hugs  
Take care of yourself and DH
Natasha xx

...and to *everyone else*, thanks so much for being such a wonderfully understanding bunch of ladies...as I've said already, please please don't stop posting on this thread but hope you enjoy nattering about your bumps and babes on your shiney new thread 

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

oh Lou

words fail me, you deserve more than this, but it will happen look after yourself and your dh and we are always here for you whenever you need to talk yell shout let off steam or even talk about anything else 

your friend 

Fran


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - I am absolutly gutted for you. I don't know what to say except I am so sorry. I just don't understand why it keeps happening to you. We are all here for you, when you are ready.
I'm glad to see you are keeping positive in that you are talking of trying again. Your determination and courage amaze me.
All my love, Kyla xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Thinking about you & hoping you're OK. Sending you masses amount of  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Lou - So sorry about your bnf, I was so   that this is your time and our joy on this thread would really have been full. Persistence will pay off and I am sending     and hoping for strength for you to take you through this time. You and DH need to look after each other and I hope it makes you stronger and brings you closer together.

Suemac - Congratulations

Jen - Keeping my fingers crossed and sending   . I read about your DH's comment and can empathise. I also get some scary I'm I going to cope well moments despite being so happy at being pregnant and expecting the greatest source of joy in my life to date. On the work front when you get a positive the prioritise become that much clearer. In my case I really did not want to deal with any office issues and have decided to forgo work until after. I was also so sick, weak and sleepy in the initial 13weeks that I really could not have dealt with work or made any reasonable contribution.  

Sue - Good that Oliver is on the mend and hope you are now starting to get some rest.

Ron - Fast mover Sam already looking for miss right?. Hope you and DH are well.

Fran - Happy belated 2 year birthday to Teagan and hope mum is not having to deal with too many terrible 2 episodes.

Kyla - I am so encouraged by how well you are coping and how soon. I get scary at the thought of one and even thou a side of me would be extremely happy for twins I still have nightmares at how I will cope if my sincere wish comes true.

Laura - Its been quiet from you hope you are well.

Nikky - Hope you little ones are getting better daily and you are also well.

Tracy - How are you and yours.

Hettie - Glad your MS is subsiding.

I am now back to familiar surroundings and was quite happy to sleep in my own bed. My mum should be with me (I hope from June). I'm the eldest and last one to have a baby such that the pampering is extreme on all fronts at the mo.

I got my downs result and its 1:1200 so happy about that. My 20 week scan is tomorrow so looking forward to that. My Hb is low and I need iron tablets and that might be the reason for my feeling weak and fatigued.

I hope I have not missed anyone and that you have all had/having a wonderful easter break.

Alexis


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi all

sorry i have been quiet lately, been busy organising my wedding!

well as some of may know
i went for ivf app in jan and told that we could start april/may. and to phone in on cd 1 in march. we were told that these would be our dates no matter what. there was alot of sickness at barts so that is why we had to wait 3 months - suemac and i should have been cycle buddies!!!

so phoned up on cd1 which was tues just gone. booked base line scan for 23rd april. then receptionist put me through to nurse to disscuss bloods. she then said that i couldnt start this time and to phone in on next cd1 cause others have been waiting since nov, well so have we. WTF. i was in tears. i said i was told that this was our time no matter what and she denied she said it. even though DF was there and said same as me. so cried for 1/2 hr non stop (was at work aswell!)

then phone rang it was clinic. said if i DR a week longer we could go ahead. so got baseline scan 30th april and EC 12th may. why is barts organisation so s**t. why book us in then cancel us.

so starting now anyway!!

start buserelin injections 8th april, baseline scan 30th april, EC 12th may

i am very nervous. i have been searching web for success stories to boost my confidence

Alexis-hope your pg is going smoothly

lou-hugs 

susie-hope u and bubba are well, i did pm you just wondered if u get a picture of emryos? can anyone else answer that?

sue-hope oliver is well

jen-good luck for testing tomorrow(did i read ticker right?)

kyla- doesnt time fly, hope twins are well and keeping you busy!

ron-hope u r well

hello to everyone else sorry iam rubbish with the personals 

hope everyone is well

so have i got to look at other thread now to hear about bumps and babies? that is my main reason for joining this site, to hear the success of everyones treatments.it is what keeps me going while doing treatment. its a pain having to read two threads, i get confused with one!!!

em x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

iwannabigbelly said:


> so have i got to look at other thread now to hear about bumps and babies? that is my main reason for joining this site, to hear the success of everyones treatments.it is what keeps me going while doing treatment. its a pain having to read two threads, i get confused with one!!!


Hi Em

I'm sorry you feel it's a pain to have to read 2 threads but unfortunately, to be sensitive to others, this thread is primarily for IVF chit chat....those that are about to go through treatment (like yourself), those who are currently cycling and those who are "in between" and want to keep in touch with others at the same clinic. Whilst it's ok to chat about bumps and babies, it's gentley requested that this is kept to a minimum on this IVF board and just as with lots of the other clinic threads, there are separate threads for ladies who already have bumps and babies to enable them chat more openly. It also helps us moderators to do our job better (especially when we have busy full time jobs and need to fit this in around those...as well as having treatment ourselves  ). I understand about seeing the BFPs and keeping you feeling positive....it's the same for me...but that's why we also have other areas where we can read about these ! 

The Barts bumps/babies thread is on the London sub-board under the main Locations board. Here's the link to that thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133849.0

I hope you don't find it too much of a problem having to read the 2 separate threads.

Good luck with your upcoming treatment. 
Natasha


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi minxy

hope u didnt think i was being funny as i wasnt, i just get easily confused and wanted to know where to post and read! i never write things right! get in a muddle with words and they come out wrong!!

thankyou for good luck message, good luck to you too.

em x x


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

me again sorry

all u lovely barts ladies, did u request a injection pen? i was given the needles and they are freaking me out already, if i asked do u think they would give me a pen to use? do u put the needle in it?

my friend who had successfull ivf at barts/nfc used a pen but she is on hols abroad so cant ask her

thanks in advance

em x  x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Em - You should have gotten a pen with your meds pack but you can certainly ask for one. In fact your local chemist might do it, if you ask - or your gp. I actually preferred not to use it as I quite liked seeing the meds go in but I'm odd that way  
If you inject in your tummy it doesn't hurt as much and you will get used to it after a while - promise!


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi kyla

thanks for replying

i didnt get a pen in pack, just checked again!!  we have got to go in next mon for hep b and c bloods again! as they have run out, how quickly a year goes!

some one else replyied to me and said u cant use pens for injecting during DR but u can for stimming, is that right?

i am really confused as to where to inject now as clinic said it would be best in leg, but u ladies on here are the experts. so maybe i will try both and see which is best

i actually recieved a revised ivf shedule today in the post, theres me moaning how disorganised nfc are then i recieve that!!  pity they werent so organised all the time.

i may pop into local chemist and ask them before anyway as i know lady in there she might sort me out

i am gonna have to ask for more burserelin and needles anyway cause they only gave me one lot of drug and now gotta DR an extra week so need more.  so if i am dr an extra week starting on 8th april, when should i expect a bleed?

thanks 

em xxx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Em,

I've always done in the tummy as I have more to grab there. My bleeds always came same time with DR: one week or so after starting. If you DR longer you just keep going you don't bleed longer. I too prefer the real syringes to pens as I found I can control the flow better than the mechanism of the pen. The needles are  fine for this injection whether it's pen or syringe. 

Hi all. Doing ok. Have got another scan at EPU tomorrow to try to book in for karotyoing.

L
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Em

What drugs have you been given? Some d/r drugs are injections & others you have to sniff. 

You may want to try stimming with an auto-injector & see how you get on.  I tried it once & left a huge bruise (may have something to do with me fiddling around with the setting  ).  I actually preferred jabbing myself as I felt I had more control (if it started to hurt I could jab it in a slightly different place).  It didn't actually hurt because the needles are so fine although it was a bit weird watching yourself being jabbed...bit like an out of body experience!!! 

Also I think the Gonal-F comes already loaded in a pen (please correct me girls if I'm a bit muddled).  I used Menopure & had to prepare the mixture myself.

Good luck

Ronnie
xx


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi ron

i was given normal needles and burserelin back in jan, nothing to sniff! although gotta get some more as i will run out if gotts DR for an extra week

so maybe i should settle with those if the pens are a bit rough with the skin

where did u inject?

clinic have predicted EC for 12th may. is that a pretty sturdy date or is there anything that can go wrong to prevent this as i want to organize cover at work before hand as i have to be covered at work as i work on a counter in a supermarket and i am the manager so it is  up to me!!  i am gonna have the whole 2 weeks off after EC, of which they are paying me. lucky me.

thanks for everyones replies

em x x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Em, the date can change if you haven't downregged enough. However, as you are doing a slightly longer downreg than normal (as I did on one of my cycles) you should hopefully be okay. The actual date of collection can vary a few days give or take, depending on how your follies have grown. Pencil it in but you should know better once you start stimming.


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

thanks kyla x xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Em

I was told to inject in my thigh during stimming but other girls have been told & found it easier & less painful to inject in your tum.  Experiment & see which suits you best.

Ronnie


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Lou - I was so sorry to read your sad news.  I really thought you would get a different result this time. Good luck with the testing, I really hope it gives you some answers and ways to move forward. Thinking of you. x

Susie - great to read your news. 

Em - yes, Barts can be very hit and miss with the admin, but once you start treatment it usually improves. My first cycle there they gave me a pen, but the second one last year they didn't. I always did the injections into my tummy, not painful at all. The EC date is definitely just an estimate, you will have more idea after your first scan. Good luck!

Jen - I hope you get good news? 

Lou - good luck for your scan - I hope you get a nice piccy!

Sorry no more personals - I have a stinking cold! So not feeling great. 
I had my 20 week scan today (about a week early though!) and it went well. The baby is growing nicely so very relieved. Got some lovely photos. Will try to scan one in at some point.

Love Hettie x


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

if am referred to barts, whats the waiting time?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Not sure these days, one of the newer girls might know. For me, it was only about 3 months I think. I thought it would be longer and paid for a private go only to have my NHS one come up right after!


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

INEIN

usually it's about three months but they have had alot of sickness amoungst the staff so are prob at about 4-5 months


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

hi inein

like the other girls said at the mo there is a lot of sickness so waiting times have increased

i was first referred by doctor jan 07, had first app in norwich april 07, hycosy in london aug 07, first IUI sept 07, second IUI oct 07 and having first IVF april 08
so the waiting time isnt really that bad, seems longer when waiting but once u get there it flies by

good luck let us know how u get on

em x x


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

congratulations Jen, so happy for your result, which hospital are u using? Am just about to start my treatment at Queens hospital. whats the process like?

inein


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Its a BFN for me. Im just so devastated and dont know what Ive done wrong. I thought I had the best chance possible with 2 blasts on board and still my body is so useless that it cant keep them.

Ive been crying all day and dont know how Im going to pick myself up yet again. Im waiting for the clinic to call me back although right now I cant imagine putting myself through anything ever again.

This hurts so much more than last time.

I dont know if I will be around for a while, I will have to see. Im taking things one hour at a time. So for now I just want to wish you all, as much luck as possible for your futures. Thanks for your support you've all been amazing.

Jen x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Oh Jen honey, I'm so sorry. My first go at blasts didn't stick either but my second go is currently kicking up a racket downstairs. I'm a big believer in persistance paying off in the end, I'm just sad it wasn't this time for you - take all the time you need but don't give up hope.
Kyla xxxx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks Kyla. I didnt know that about you. It makes me feel better though I wouldnt wish this feeling on anyone
Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

jen, I'm so sorry.   I t really hurts I know to have put so much into this and for it not to have worked out. I hope that when you're feeling stronger you'll have a go with those blast frosties of yours.

Lots of love

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks lou, Ive only just read about what happened to you. How do I have the right to feel this way when I consider what you have been through. Im so so so sorry for you too.

We will both bounce back somehow. We have no choice do we? 

jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Jen - don't be daft! Of course you have a right to feel this way. Everyone has their own pain to deal with. There's no ranking order. No baby yet is no baby! Either way the result is the same. I've had people think that I'm lucky not to have had BFN and to have had BFP every time. And in a way perhaps they're right. But it doesn't feel like that. I had BFNs through the last 8 years of TTC and from monitored cycle and IUIs. But I've not experienced it for IVF. So please don't feel like your loss is anything less. It's your loss hon and it hurts.

Lou
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

How can people think that way! 
Ive had both BFN now and BFP. 
I would say its worse this time but only because I was so convinced it would work (having blasts) not for any other reason. Whereas last time I was saying Id rather have had a BFN! 
Oh well, life goes on.
Thanks for your support x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Jen

Words can't express how i feel for you hun i was so routing for you hun i really was & i am so sorry this has happened. All i will say is i am here for you when you feel you need me     

Love Susie XXX


----------



## zoie (Mar 28, 2007)

hi all 
just to let you know about the waiting times !
once you have had your apointment to be refered to barts is around an 8 week wait for your first consultation at barts,
then after that its a 3/4 month wait to start treatment provided you dont need extra scans and stuff!
this is recent info as i rang barts and asked 2 weeks ago.
hope this helps x
suemac glad your doing well cant belive you can see a heart beat on something so little!! goodluck for the future.
hi to everyone else will learn most the names in time!


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Dear Jen 
I am so sorry to read your news, I know what you mean about thinking you have a better chance with blasts - it must be such a disappointment. BUT please don't give up as you have 4 frozen blasts there and one of those might be the baby you so want. I really didn't think I had much chance with my FET but one of those frozen embryos was the one. So take some time out, but please don't give up hope.  
Love Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I'm so so sorry hun.  Please don't feel guilty either for what happened during the 2ww - you've done nothing wrong.  'It' up there obviously hasn't found someone special enough for you yet.

Echoing what Hettie said, I also got my BFP with a natural FET, so please don't give up hope.

If you need to talk, you know where I am.  In the meantime, please look after yourself.   

Ron
xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Jen - So sorry that it was not to be this time. Please do take care of yourself and take some me time. My situation was similar and the third time proved to be positive and natural as well. Hope is not lost.

Alexis


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - So sorryI've not been here to support you through this cycle. I'm so sorry for your BFN.    I know nothing I write will help but I'm hoping you will feel better soon (I promise you will!!) and then you go on with your snow babies.  For now tak good care of yourself.  

Lou - I've Pmed you.

Susie - Big congrats hon. 

Ron, Fran, Hettie, Emu, Sue, Kyla, Tracey -  

Hello to anyne I've missed.


----------



## FEW (Apr 7, 2005)

Jen 

I am sorry honey and you will be in my prayers   you will get there. In the mean time we are here if you need us and like Lou said our journey's are all personal to each of us and we all have the right to have our lows aswell as the highs we care for each other and thats what helps and guides us through the tough times

take care

Fran


----------



## iwannabigbelly (Nov 22, 2007)

jen -      

have some me time and look after yourself

em x xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Jen - i am so so sorry hun, thinking of you and your dh


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi ladies,

I've been nosing over the boards for the last couple of days and decided to maybe join you's if you don't mind.  I did used to post on here a few years ago so I do remember a few of you's that have now gone on to have babies.

I'd also like to say Jen, even thought I don't know you, I'm really sorry to hear your news, take lots of time out and I'm sure you'll find it in you to try again, we all do.

A bit of background info on me, I'm 30 and dh is 37, we've been ttc since we got married almost 7 years ago.  DH was dianosed with a blockage and I had PCO and Endo, although mine was treated, our only option was ICSI with sperm retrieval, after 4 failed attempts, dh was diagnosed with testicular cancer and the testicle they had to remove was apparently the good one that produced sperm so we no longer have the option of sperm retrieval although we do have 2 vials left at Barts.  We initially started our treatment at the Essex Fertility Centre in Brentwood but after 3 failed cycles we decided to move and luckily our NHS go came up at Barts, we were so pleased with them that we decided to stay there, although saying that I am now finding getting in touch with them a complete nightmare, am I the only one!!  Anyways we had a fresh cycle there about 2 years ago and 2 FET's but all have been negative.  They've now suggested we try DS but DH isn't happy with doing that and wants to carry on with what we have left in storage, so even though we have 3 frosties left we have decided to do another fresh go (well as fresh as it can be with frozen sperm) plus we have now been told we're entitled to another NHS go which is a bonus.  To be honest if I had my way I would now look into other options, ok DH doesn't want to use SD but he would consider a whole embryo donor which we could go abroad for, so I would prefer to try that now rather than keep putting myself through all this and it failing time and time again but for now I will go along with DH and keep trying without own stuff, so to say.  So that's basically my background which is why I've decided to come back to the boards as I think there's nothing better than the support you get from others going through the same thing as yourself.  I really hope I haven't bored you all.

Paula
xxx


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Lou - yes you do get a bfp which some girls see as a bonus but to see that turn to a bfn in my opinion is far worse, cos at least with a bfn you no where you are straight away.  I  hope and pray that you can find the strength and the answer somewhere and somehow   .

Jen - so sorry that you got a bfn too - it is harder each time you tx and esp. when lots of hopes are pinned on blasts but after taking some time out you will come back stronger.    Maybe in a few months it will be worth trying a FET - Oliver's siblings were bfn's and Oliver is proof that a blast can work too.  Just like Ron and Hettie.  

Paula - good to see your post and you have come back fighting for another round as well.  I know it's hard but let DH have a say and do it his way first, he maybe right  

Hettie - really great news about your scan - hope the cold gets better soon, I have one too and it's hard to feel sorry for yourself when a lo needs the attention first  

Emu - welcome back, you are right it is scary and worrying how you are going to cope with a lo and all that - but I don't know how but you just do - some of it comes natural and the rest just works itself out as you go along.  As long as you don't worry about anything else or do nothing else other than look after lo and yourself then thats a good goal for each day.

Hello all the other newbies - so many new names, sadly having to be here  

Ok back to my other place  

Sue


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hi Paula - Welcome back. You haven't bored us at all cos this is what this board is all about, supporting each other.  Hope you have success with your remaining vial(s) at Bart's. 

Jen - Hope you are as well as can be expected.  

Sue - Hope you feel better soon.  

Ron
x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Just popping in. All went well today. Nurses were really nice, so no repeat of yesterday. had to wait most of the day, but passed it with my laptop and TV downloads. Sample made it off to the labs. I banged on about it all day so they really knew about it. Surgeon had good chat with me and said he wouldn't be doing curtelage (?) just suction so that was a relief. I double checked it was him before I let them put me under LOL. Us FF girls know how to double check. I got my scan pic. DH turned up with flowers, I had a little cry and then we came home. Now crossing fingers we'll get some results. They said it might take 10 weeks!!!! Seems a long time to me. 

Thanks all.

L
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - I really really hope that this will be the last time you'll ever have to go through this again.  

Take care of yourself

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just wanted to say thanks for all your lovely comments. You've all been very supportive.
Im still very up and down but thats to be expected.
Today I will book up another appointment with my consultant to discuss when we can use our frosties. Does anybody know? I think I would need a medicated cycle.

Anyway, hope you are all ok.

Hope you are ok Lou. Thinking of you x

Also welcome back Paula. I look forward to getting to know you. 

Jen x


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi Jen, ARGC and Care Notts like to see one period after a cycle before the next one starts. You might not need medicated. What makes you think you do?

Glad you feeling bit better. Me too! I'm busy planning stuff today and important things like going to hair dresser! This last cycle outcome meant I haven't had my hair dyed since before Christmas!  

Hope all ok. I'm sending off for my last set of cycle notes from Barts today. 


Lou
x


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lou - When I got my hair done a couple of weeks ago, I hadn't had it done for 10 months! It was shocking. Glad the apt went well (as well as it could) - I hope you get answers sooner than 10 weeks honey, that seems an age to wait.

Jen - I was told 3 months by Barts between fresh and frozen but that was a while ago now.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info girls.
Im not necessarily in a great rush I just wanted to sort it out in my head.
Im due on now, would that be the first period or do they start counting from the next one? Just wondered
Im going to see consultant Monday afternoon and will find out then I suppose.
I think I would need medicated because I need help to bulk up my lining and they said I would need oestrogen. How many frosties do they defrost at a time? With 8 (4 at barts and 4 blasts at ACU) how many FETs will that give me do you think? 

Enjoy your pampering Lou at the hairdressers! Ive been thinking of doing some retail therapy. Thinking being the operative word because I have no money! 

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I think it depends on the hospital policy.  Some like you to wait 3 months whilst others, like Lou's, you only have to wait a month.  Personally I'd prefer to get all the drugs out of my system before attempting another go.  Also, it'll give you a chance to catch up emotionally. It's good to formulate a plan as you need to feel you're back in control.

Sorry for being   but can you not do a natural FET if you need oestrogen? 

Look after yourself

Ron
xx


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Maybe Im the one who's  
What is a medicated FET then exactly? I thought that needing oestrogen meant is was medicated. No??
I agree I need a couple of months to recuperate
Also I would like to continue on my diet, Ive already lost 9 1/2 pounds since before the tc - god knows how! 
Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I've never had a medicated FET so perhaps one of the other girls can respond?

Good idea to give yourself time-out. Well done on the diet. When you find out how you did it, can you pass on the tip to me please


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon all,
Jen – I was told that you should give it 3 months for the medication to get out of your system but maybe each hospital is different.  I have only ever had medicated FET’s simply because AF is very irregular so its easier for them to keep things going as they should be with medication.  A medicated cycle is where you down reg as you do with a fresh cycle, then take medication to build up your womb lining, hope this helps.

Lou – I’m sorry to hear your news, I really hope they’ll now have some answers for you.

Hello to Ron, Sue & Kyla, hope you’re all ok, sorry if I’ve missed anyone!

That’s the personals done from me until I get back into the swing of things!!

Does anyone follow the Marilyn Glenville advice or Zita West, just out of curiosity really.  I’m taking the MG vits and a herb called monthly balance which I took for my last fresh cycle and I’m not sure whether it was that that helped or the fact that I was at a better clinic, but my egg quality seemed so much better so I can’t really afford not to do it again this time, although saying that I’ve not been as strict this time round with regards to alcohol, I still go out and have the occasional drunken night out.  

Oh well better get on with some work so will try and pop on before the end of the day.

Paula
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Paula - I think moderation is the name of the game - I mean, how do you expect to be good all the time?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I know how I lost the weight actually. I just didnt eat anything because I was so upset and had no appetite! 
Seriously though on the 2ww I didnt have much appetite either and would often go without meals. Very unhealthy I know and I must do better.
I really dont know whats wrong with me because I cant even look at chocolate let alone eat it. DH has worked his way through 3 easter eggs so far! The thing with me is that when I am down I go off my food. I did have all that stress with work on the 2ww.

I was going to start looking into Zita West or Marilyn Glenville. Which do you think is best? 

Hmm dont know about the FET then. They only suggested oestrogen to me not the down regging. I will find out monday and let you know after Ive seen the consultant.

DH asked me if I want to go out and get drunk with him tomorrow night! I dont know if I should or not because I literally havent had a drink in years because of the metformin and all the ttc. Not sure if I can take it?!?! 
I didnt know how to reply to him. Im scared!

Jen x


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

See that's where I go wrong because when I go out drinking I can't seem to stop at one or two so I either don't go out at all and be really good or go out and be really bad, my willpower re all this treatment used to be so so good, I cut out alcohol for about a year once before but I just can't seem to do it anymore, not sure if its because it just seems to be BFN after BFN, part of you loses hope no matter how hard you try and stay positive.  Its like this next go of treatment I just keep thinking to myself why am I putting myself forward for more disappointment, I do try and stay positive well as positive as I can but its getting harder and harder each time especially as the hospital gave us a 5% chance of it working now because of all our failed goes.


----------



## Specky77 (Aug 5, 2004)

I think both marilyn glenville and zita west are probably as good as each other, I have both the books and they're very similar, I just chose the mg vits and stuff because it was her book I read first.  But they really are very similar in advising you what to eat and what not to eat etc etc.


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Jen - Good to see that you are starting to feel perky and thinking about next steps. I am usually loath to give advice one way or the other and what I am about to say is more a personal opinion and choice. I always think especially for us around the 40's mark its better to try natural FET(taking only any meds that you absolutely need) especially after a fresh circle as the meds are still usually in the system, they are to make you produce more eggs (and no EC is being done) and in some cases to help with ovulation (if you have a problem in this area). Also from general observation I have found that more people in this age bracket do well with natural FET.

Lou - Good that some investigation is being done and hope you get a response back earlier than the 10 weeks. BFP or BFN is not really the issue its really not over until you get to carry that bundle of joy in your arms and my pray is that all of us will get to do this. Go girl and give yourself some me time at the hairdressers.

Paula - Welcome back and hope the next one is the one for you.

Talking of weights I have only put on 3kg too shy to give the total and that is all definitely in the upper region is that okay.

Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Alexis - 3 kg is absolutely fine.  In fact I only put on 12lb with Sam so don't worry, as long as you eat healthily, that's fine. 

Jen - I'm of the same opinion as Alexis. I think some people may not take too well being pumped full of drugs & maybe a natural FET is better?  It all depends on what your consultant thinks is best for you.

Ron
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls 
Hi to Paula, Ron, Jen, Laura, Susie, Kyla, Alexis, Lou and everyone else - hope you are all having a good weekend!
I am feeling a bit better now. Also on school holidays, which is always good. I'm going to stay with my best friend who lives in Shropshire for a few days this week, hopefully the weather will be nice.
Best wishes,
Hettie x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Jen - Hope you are starting to feel much better.


This needs bumping up before we fall off to the next page.

Alexis


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi all you lovely ladies,

Yes I do feel so much better thanks Alexis. Hope you are ok? 

Yesterday went really well. He has encouraged us to try FET next with my 4 blasts at the ACU (the other 4 embies at Barts can stay where they are for now). He suggested a natural cycle first but if my lining doesnt beef up naturally then they wont defrost the blasties and we will try again with a medicated cycle. The only drugs I would need would be the Cyclogest but also the Heparin injections to thin the blood and this time he will also put me on steroids too. This will all be after the ET. And because its natural we can start from the next period! Which means that all being well I will be having ET in 6 weeks time.

DH wanted me to have a rest from the treatment for a few months but because this is done on a natural cycle he wants me to get it out of the way as soon as possible. Im not sure yet but will see nearer to the time of the next period. I have about 4 weeks to think about it and get myself mentally prepared. Then if this fails I can have summer off before I can decide whether I want one more fresh cycle or not at the end of the year.

We also had blood tests yesterday to test for chromosome disorders. We have to pray that they come back ok otherwise we will be pretty b*ggered if they are not. 

So I feel a little better now. Just trying to focus on my birthday in a couple of weeks. Its the big FOUR OH !!!! DH is taking me away for three nights but I dont know where we are going - its a surprise! 
After that I will think about the next steps.

Sorry for lack of personals. Im having a really busy day at work today.

Hope you are all ok and lots of love to you all

Jen xxx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - You sound so much more positive - it's always good to be back in the driving seat, isn't it?

Like you said, you've got 4 weeks to think about it.  No point rushing if you're not emotionally ready.  Your frosties are all chilled & will keep another month!!!  

Lou - How are you?

Ron
x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Jen - Hey.... I thought the watch word was to stay positive and what do I read here about --If this fails --- I think its good that you wait until your are mentally prepared for it working. I know that what will be will be but its better to go into it when you have all your    in tune with the procedure and we all   that this contributes to a positive outcome. The us time away is a good thing.

Alexis


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I know I know you should be positive. But its hard. 
Come on you all know that! 

Just had some more bad news. DH may have been given the sack. Triffic! 

Jen x


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

Jen - glad the appt went well and it sounds really hopeful.  A Nat FET maybe the answer - has been for some of us    The great thing is you do have the option of opting out if the lining etc is not good.  In fact for Oliver's tx we were just going to do a dummy run to see what my lining was like etc - but as it was perfect so they asked if we wanted to go ahead with ET - the rest is history.

Gosh Dh sacked - hope it's not as bad as that  

Sue


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Jen - Sounds like you are back on the move thats fab.  Weekend away sounds perfect too!  

Alexis - Your tum is looking fab... looks big for 21 weeks!  

Ron - Hows the little fella?

Lou - How you doing dear?

Hi to Sue, Kyla, Tracey, Fran, Susie!

We are having a new ktichen fitted this week so I'm stukc in bedroom.. maybe have to order a take away me thinks!

XX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - OMG!!! What happened?

Hi Laura - Not long till you go away.  How do you feel?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm really looking froward to going away,keep forgetting I'll be doing IVF too! Be so nice to not work through a cycle.  But I have to try to be realistic... I've got all my hopes up with this new clinic... daft, still only tiny chance it will work though.

Hows you and Sam?


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I love your bunny!!

Do you know what protocol & drugs will they be giving you?  It'll be lovely just to relax for the duration...have a sunbathe & a swim...get up when you want...sounds bliss!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Laura - I definitely think that relaxing through the treatment will be much better. I cant believe how much stress Ive had in the last couple of weeks.

Ron and Sue - Long story which I will have to email really. But Im sitting here waiting to hear his fate today. Its not looking good at all. I cant believe our luck lately. I really dont know how Im going to pull us through all of this

Jen x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Jen - Oh Gosh hope things get a turn for the better with DH's work situation. You really dont need too many things going on at the moment. He might want to see some agencies and maybe negotiate an amicable resolution with work if it comes to that. 

Laura - It really is good to not have the stress of work during ttc and you will feel better for it. Its also the right spirit focus on the holiday.
I had literally just managed to convince myself that its not too big and then I read your message    . I was thinking about travelling in 2 weeks time this time to North America and the airlines do start to get funny saying they need a doctors letter. I might have to get excited about some spot of decorating then. I am really getting bored at the moment. 

Ron - Its going to be Friday soon and meet up time. I'm not going but feeling the excitement. How pathetic   .

Lou - Hope  you are well and things are on the upbit.

Sue - The last couple of days has been good in london so hope you get to do something with Oliver.

Kyla, Nikky, Tracy, Fran, Paula    

Love Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - I have everything crossed for you.   

Alexis - You're such a jet-setter!!   Blimey! They're really strict now these days with you still being 22w. If you can face the travel & it's safe, then go for it girl.  Cos after the baby is born, you'll be a lot more tied (in a nice way, of course!). Having said that, Fran manages very well with Teagan!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Just a quickie, DH has managed to beg to keep his job and so we are not destitute after all. He said he hasnt had such a major b***ocking since his school days! 

Why is it that when you get stressed the knot appears in your stomach immediately but it takes ages to go when the drama is over. I still feel sick! 

Jen x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,


Jen - So happy for you. All good things back on course.


Ron - They really should not ask for dr's note until the 28th week (27 weeks preggie) and you can generally travel up to the 36th week.

Alexis


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Thank goodness for that!!! Can you leave home early?  Think you need a stiff drink!  

Alexis - If you're fit & well then go for it!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

We are supposed to be going for a drink tonight straight for work. But Im still wimping out on drinking alcohol. I havent for so long Im scared of the effect it might have! 

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening,

Alexis - Oh I meant its lovely and big is a nice way!!  I was just admiring it!  Yeah I'd go for it so long as you'll fit in one of those plane seats!!!  

Jen - Oh I understand the stress!  I work right near BArts so it always seemed a waste taking leave and always did my scans at lunch... which was so stresful especially when there was no blooming follies!  So yeah snoozing late and eating out, swimming and a bit of sun will be lovely, although won't be that hot when I go.  Glad things worked out for DH.

Hi to the rest of the girlies.


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - I read your ticker you are 40 soon, will you put three embies back if you can? Glad to see you are more positive honey.

Lou - Did you see Mr T today?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Laura - where are you going again? Sorry Ive been a bit AWOL and seem to have missed that vital piece of information! Is it Turkey that you were talking about a couple of months ago? How long will you be away for? 

Hi Kyla - yes I am 40 in a couple of weeks, I suppose I should change my ticker as its creeping up on me! Oh no I cant put three back in, can you imagine what my DH would be like then?!?! I just couldnt risk it. Just one taking would be nice thankyou very much!
Im in two minds about celebrating my 40th. On the one hand I want to let my hair down after everything Ive been through lately, but on the other hand it doesnt seem right to celebrate being 40 when Im still childless. Things were not supposed to be this way. I dont know what to do really.

What with my DH's job, I havent really had a chance to grieve properly for my 2 lost embies as Ive had to be strong for my DH. But now thats resolved its started to hit me again. So Im feeling sorry for myself again  

Oh well another step forward I suppose

Hope you are all, love you all lots

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Take as long as you need to grief for the embies.  Remember you need closure before you can move onto the next tx. 

Why can't you celebrate your 40th without kids You can do anything & go anywhere you want & be as carefree as you like. Go for it.  It'll do you good to be spoiled & pampered.  Talking of that, can you take a friend & go for a pampering day?  That will really do you a world of good.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Ron

Yes I thought of doing a pampering day but I dont have a best friend. Just lots of friends dotted around. So I cant even have a meal out with them all or a bit of a 'do' because nobody knows eachother. But yes I thought of pampering myself and maybe I should book myself in somewhere.

I even asked DH this morning whether we could have a get together when we get back and invite our mums and some close friends and he doesnt think its a good idea as nobody knows eachother. So Ive told him to just forget it  

I am wondering whether an FET in May is too soon. I mean how can the drugs really be out of your system by then? 

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - If I lived closer to you I'd go!!! In fact my friend & I are going the day after BH Monday in May...I can't wait to be spoilt & pampered! 

How about inviting just family, ie your mums & siblings (if you have any)? 

Or spending a day out with just DH (if you gag him for the day so he doesn't upset you)  

As for drugs out of your system, Barts' recommendation is 3 months - not sure it's due to the drugs rather than getting your emotions back on an even keel.  If you don't feel ready, then wait a month or 2.  It's better to be prepared mentally & physically.  I know you're concerned over your age, but loads of girls have babies over 40.  Sue had Oliver from blast FET which just goes to show it does & can happen.

Ron
x


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Now this is when you learn how lonesome I am! 

I have two brothers but the only one I talk to is in Devon and his kids are in Devon and Cornwall. So the only family I have really is my mum who is 83 years old going on 93.

I am going away for a few days around my birthday with DH and so yes of course I will be celebrating with him. I will just have to content myself with that. Its just that on my 30th I did the same thing with my ex husband and it just felt as though nobody apart from him wished me a happy birthday. It was such a let down! It got to later in the day and I phoned my dad just so that I could hear from somebody else! 

Physically I feel much better than last time (which is to be expected as last time I had a m/c). But emotionally I think I need a lot of work!  

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, look at it this way, you get to celebrate it with your favouritist person in the whole world (film stars/sports personalitie excluded!). What more does a girl want?  Anyway, your friends WILL be thinking of you & silently wishing you a Happy Birthday, it's just that we're all too far away to say it to you to your face!  

Have you considered counselling?


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

I thought about having counselling but I think I wait until Im really at the end of the line. Then I will REALLY need it along with the anti-depressants too! 
But for the time being Im talking as much as I can which is helping and Im spending money on relaxation such as reflexology and acupuncture. And Im doing lots of hypnotherapy. So I will be ok Im sure! 

How are you Ron and how is little Sam? 

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Well, I've been in bed all week with this dreaded cough & cold but think I'm on the mend. If only I can sleep then I'm sure I'll recover twice as quick!  Sam is fine, being his usual cheeky self!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh NO. Sorry to hear that. You've had that ages now. Hope you feel loads better soon xx


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi was just wondering,if you have a free go at ivf and for some reson you dont make it to egg transfer,do you get another attempt or is that it?not sure if anyone here will know or if im in right place?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

lilacbunnykins said:


> Hi was just wondering,if you have a free go at ivf and for some reson you dont make it to egg transfer,do you get another attempt or is that it?not sure if anyone here will know or if im in right place?


Hi

I believe that if don't make it to ET then that's it....I may be completely wrong but that's my understanding. We're having our 2nd NHS funded cycle but didn't cross my mind to ask as we've been lucky and always made it to ET with our private cycles and with our 1st NHS cycle.

Maybe one to check with your local PCT.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,


Laura - I know you dont mean anything bad re size of bump. Its me I had just completed a session in self delusion   

Lilac - The deciding factor is really the EC once this has taken place that is it. No refund and its taken as completed.


Alexis


----------



## lilacbunnykins (Mar 15, 2005)

thanks for replys i did think that,its not for me its a felow ff on here she had scan today and they said she may have polops,i said if she got that far they may not fund her for another go as she may now have to stop..


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Lilac - Think it depends on the case. Nicky (noodles) got another go when she didn't make it to EC (they overstimmed her and cancelled at the last minute). I think the second time it happened she got a deal on her meds for the third go or something like that.
Doesn't hurt to ask though 

Jen - I agree with Ron, celebrate it. It could well be your last birthday not as a mum! I'm the same, no specific best friend - more a randomly spread out collection of mates. Hadn't thought about it before - now I feel lonely too


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Sorry to make you feel lonely Kyla. But hey at least you have your own family to focus on! How are the bubbas?

We are not celebrating my birthday apart from when we are away with DH. That will be it. I should be really thankful for that I suppose. Im just feeling really down today and crying now Im writing this. 
Sorry girls

Jen x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh Jen - Please don't cry.   You don't have to have a 'best' friend.  Is there a friend who lives close by you?


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen - Oh honey. I wish I could cheer you up somehow. I do know how you feel. We started TTC on my 24th birthday (stupid idea as every year it didn't happen my birthday would be a bit over-shadowed by the anniversary). Sending you a large cyber-hug.
Ky xxxx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Jen - No need to cry only if it serves as a release for you(which is what it is for me). You will find that you are luckier than most its good to have mates and DH some people dont even have that. I dont have a bestfriend myself but mates and acquaintances although quite close to my family. Its really about your circle of POSITIVE influences and if these people fulfil that then that is all you need.

I spent my 40th with DH we also choose to go away as I was not in the mood for 'prayers'(reminders) about my childlessness. I listened to the birthday wishes when we got back.

I was in 2 minds about including this. For good measure we decided to make it a dirty weekend and had mr blue with us. So it was all massages and action. I felt all loved up by the time we came back. It was like having a second honeymoon to introduce myself to the next phase of my live. I guess my stance was if I do not have children then I might just as well enjoy the benefits of my situation.

[fly][/fly] BIG HUG TO JENNY   [fly][/fly]


----------



## INEIN (Mar 24, 2008)

hello all,

does anyone know the waiting period at Barts? 

Also congratulation Jen, so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Oh thanks for your cyber hugs. I do appreciate it. I just feel so lonely sometimes because of my lack of family and lack a close circle of friends. And the fact that DH has a huge family, loads of friends (because he still lives where he grew up but I dont) and of course he has kids too from his first marriage. This all kind of rubs my nose in it.

You are right I should count my blessings and I have many.

Alexis thanks so much for your comments about your 40th. And Im glad you opened up! I really should start to focus on having a good time there and not worry about anything else when I get back. Sounds like you had a good time! Thanks so much for your understanding about this. It sounds like you felt the same way that I do at the moment. Its a turning point and yet one that I dont feel ready for because I havent achieved what I wanted to by now.

Inein - Im not sure of the waiting list now because there were some sickness issues there which put them back a bit. But I dont think that once you get referred, its not really a long wait. Why dont you give them a call and ask them

Hope you all have a lovely weekend girls

Jen xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jenny -    I have the same problem, I am lucky to have lots of wonderful friends but they have all moved all over the country now... good for weekends away!  I'm only down the road.... I'm always up for a drink!!    And yes off to Turkey in 2 and half weeks. 

Ron - You feeling any better now?  Poor thing.

Thank crunchie its friday!


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Like you, I've been around a bit, ie moved & worked around the country, & like your DH, mine is born & bred in Brighton & has a large circle of friends, whereas my friends are scattered all over the country & sometimes in other countries. 

The trouble is, when we were younger, we all had plans like what we'd be doing by the time we are 30/35/40 etc & it never ever works out like how we've imagined it, especially when it concerns things that we have absolutely no control over. 

I know it's early days & do grief & feel sorry for yourself.  Then all you can do is do dust yourself down & start again.  You cannot & will not let this horrid thing called IF defeat you.  You have to believe that, otherwise it's no point trying again, is there? You're made of much stronger stuff than that.  I know I've never met you, but I sense that in your emails. 

As for DH's kids, yes they are his kids & when you have kids with him, your kids will be special to him too. 

Laura - My cold is finally coming out, thankfully.  I think if I have a good night's sleep, I'll feel tons better.

Kyla - We had a lovely visit today & your kids are absolutely gorgeous. I really loved your house as well.  Sorry if Sam trashed your house!!! Feel free to visit us anytime.  We can either meet at ours or Fran's.  

DH's plane has been delayed by 50 minutes..I was so hoping he'd do bath/bottle/bed tonight to give me a break.  

Have a good evening everyone.

Ron
xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Ron - I had a great time too. Sam didn't trash the house at all. I thought it was funny how he wanted to get up the stairs though. Such a little monkey. He is just gorgeous though (as is Teagan Fran) and I am definatley up for another meet. We can easily come to you guys as the twins are a bit less mobile at present  Thanks again for the outfits. They are going to look so cute in them!

Dh is out mowing the lawn at the moment as the weather is okay. I can see the clouds rolling in though from the downs so he better be quick! The front and back gardens have jungles rather than lawns at the moment as they haven't been cut yet this year.


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi all,

Jen - I've moved around a lot in my adult life. Left home at 18 and moved to germany, then London, then Italy where I met DH. Now I'm starting new in Margate after a 10 year stint in London, 8 of which have been TTC and starting up property development. So while work friends had holidays and nights out down the pub, I was at home pulling up floorboards or not really feeling like kicking up my heels having a great party time. Our good friends are spread out in many countries and it's hard sometimes as can feel isolating. Add treatment into the mix and it's a different life to other people. I;m sure I could have had one heck of a holiday for the money I've just burnt through in this last cycle. but there are happy moments and I am making new friends. FF friends are also my friends and I meet up with people in London who have been a rock through all of this. So it can and does get better.  

Hi to everyone! 

I had a good meet with ARGC. I think I've decided to move on from Care Notts and start there. I need more testing if I;m doing these immune meds which cost £££££££s. I think it can't hurt me to go through their monitoring cycle and see what they suggest. Care would pop me straight on another cycle without retesting levels or anything. But I am still looking into USA options with the current exchange rate. other than that Mr T said he might suggest stimming and not doing EC, just fertilisation. That's a new thing I've never heard before. I have to look into it.

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - ARGC is definitely the best in monitoring you on a tx.  No EC but just fertilization..how does that work?  How many follies do they expect you to have? Sorry so many qestions..I'm just intrigued.!

Kyla - Hope you've & the twins have had a good day despite the restless night last night.  We'll have to sort out another visit once Fran is back from her hols.  I thought it was very interesting yesterday when Teagan was really interested in the babies whereas Sam just wanted to run round & explore everything - is it nature or nurture?? 

Ron
xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Ron - no idea how it would work and don't think I'll know more till I start there! I'm intrigued too to say the least.
But if I've never had any to freeze on last two cycles, then perhaps there is something to be said for just leaving them where they are. But really no idea how it works. 

L
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

They have such a great track record so it will be interesting to see how this tx works.  Please keep us posted when you're going to be going again.  In the meantime, lots of   to you.

Ron
xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Bump


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi all
Just a real quicky to say hi & i am still thinking of all you lovely ladies & hope you are all ok. I have had a horrible cold & cough since Friday & can't sleep & need so much at the mo as you know so i am feeling pants!! I needed cheering up so i came to see all the fab pic's of the lickle ones you all have & i just love all the new pics of Oliver, Sam & Alex & Izzy. They have cheered me up   

Hope you are all ok. Sorry for no personals i am going to crawl back to the sofa & watch lots of rubbish snuggling with my fur babies.

Love to all

Susie XXXX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

Susie - sorry to hear you are feeling rough. Drink lots of water and have hot lemon and honey drinks, and hot blackcurrant is also good. I know how you feel as I had a rotten cold a couple of weeks ago. Hope it goes very soon. 

Jen - glad you had a good follow-up appointment. Using the 4 blasts on a natural cycle definitely souinds like the best idea. I know what you mean about the friends thing as well. None of my good friends live locally and my best friend lives in Shropshire which is a bit of a trek! The trip away for the dreaded birthday sounds great - I love surprises (but my DH is not that good at keeping them though!). I really wasn't looking forward to my 40th, but it has turned out to be one of my best years so you never know what is round the corner! Stay positive. 

Ron - I love the new piccy of Sam out in the snow! I bet he was excited!? I hope you are feeling better now.

Lou - hi there, good luck with the testing and the consultations at the ARGC. I really hope it all works out for you. Thinking of you. 

Laura - sending you loads and loads of good wishes for your trip and treatment in Turkey. I hope you have a relaxing time, and of course that your dream comes true. I have everything crossed for you. 

Hi to Kyla, Sue, Fran, Alexis and everyone else! 

Today I had an appointment at Southend hospital with a consultant (not mine, as she was on holiday ) and everything is looking good. They will keep a closer eye on my pregnancy by having a scan at 28 weeks and then 32 weeks, I think due to the problems my previous pregnancy had. I heard the heartbeat which was nice, but I have bought a doppler to use at home and my DH has become very good at picking up the heartbeat now. 

Well I better go and sort out some dinner. Hope you all have a good evening.

Hettie x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello,

Hettie - Did you find out the flavour!!!!


Susie - Hope you feel  better soon.  

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks so much for all your comments and taking the time to reply. I do feel a lot better knowing that you understand me. I was beginning to think I was going a bit loopy. I think its because DH is surrounded by his friends and family that makes me feel so lonely. But you are right. Most people are in the same boat as me.
Im just focusing on my break away with hubby and planning to enjoy every second. I still dont know where we are going! 

Ive been doing some soul searching over the last week or so and I now know that I need to get my life in balance. I need to start focusing on other things other than tx, and I think Im preparing myself to stay childless when I say this. 

I have some news. Last night I went out with clients and I got drunk! In fact it was an excellent night and I havent laughed so much in absolutely ages it really did me the World of good. So this is another reason Im looking forward to my birthday and getting drunk with hubby for the first time in years! 

Ron and Kyla and Fran sounds like you all had a great time meeting up together. Im so jealous that you live so far away! 

Hettie - good old Southend hospital. Im so pleased everything is going so well for you. Thanks for making me feel better about being 40! 

Susie - hope you are feeling better soon. I will try to email soon but things are so hectic here.

Sue - How are you and little Oliver? 

Special good wishes to Lou and Laura - Hope you are both well. Thanks for your comments. Wishing you both    
Lou - good luck with the ARGC you are seeing the best! 
And Laura - Good luck in sunny Turkey!!! Hey do they use Turkey Basters for the ET by any chance Sorry V V V bad joke alert! 

Hi Alexis - how are you?? 

Hello to anyone else Ive missed.

Take care all
Jen xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Laura - no, we have decided to wait to find out the flavour. But now I've started looking at baby stuff, I realise how much of it is either very girly or boyish! Anyway, it stops me spending!

Jen - enjoy a drunken weekend away!!!  Have some red wine for me! 

Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Hettie - For the 1st 3 months they'll mainly live in babygro's anyway so cream it is!!!

TBH we had so much bought for us when Sam was born he didn't get to wear a lot of the stuff before growing out of them which was a shame. I'm sure your LO will be spoilt too!!!

Jen - Have a great time away with your DH.

Feeling very sorry for myself at the moment because I just can't seem to shake this cough & I can't see any light at the end of the tunnel either.  Can someone please put me down & put me out of my misery?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Jen - Yes very bad joke!!! Its great to get out and foget al this sh!t once in a while.. reminds you there is a life to be lived not just IF.

Ron - Oh get welll soon... have some lemons!!

Hettie - Oh you are good, I'd never be able to resist finding out.  But its true you'll get loads of cute stuff when s/he is born from everyone.

XX


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh Ron, I hope you feel better soon and the antibiotics start kicking in. 

Laura, I was told at the hospital that I will be scanned at 28 and 32 weeks so I still have opportunities to cave in!

How are you Susie and Lou?

Hope you all have a lovely sunny evening!

Hettie x


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

Bump.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Where is everyone


----------



## Happygirlie (Feb 1, 2005)

we are hiding  

and I see the noisy ones all left home


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Sue - I'm here! I'm just taking advantage of some quiet time to sort out my digitial photos into order and photoshop them (for brightness etc).
Had a better night last night thank goodness. We seem to be back to a more reasonable sleep pattern.

Laura - How long with you be in Turkey for? EC and ET or will you sit on the beach for a while too? What made you choose this particular clinic? I think I missed all the discussions for that when I was in hospital. Wishing you loads of luck with it though honey. 

Ron - You feeling any better yet? Hope you are getting some rest, despite your mothers best efforts to stress you out


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Kyla - I feel really larthagic but just can't sleep.  Running out of time to do so now as I have to go & pick Sam up from nursery at 5:30. 

At least DH will be home tonight.  Sam's been really missing him this week - apparently at nursery yesterday, he kept taking down the photo of him & DH & saying 'Daddy'!!! 

Done my Tesco shop.  Hopefully DH will do all the housework tomorrow before mother comes down.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

I am here girlies

Just started to feel better after this nasty cough & cold & can you believe i slept even more!!!

I was getting a bit worried about not feeling pregnant & not hearing from hospital about next scan & appointments & my lovely dh took mye for a private scan today as a treat to cheer me up & we saw a healthy 27 mm baby aged at 9 weeks 3 days which is perfect & we heard the heartbeat & it was amazing & we both have huge grins on our faces now. I will put the pictures we got below. If you want to see them bigger click on them

Sorry i have not been a very good FF lately  & have been me, me ,me!!!! i promise that soon i will get some energy back & i will catch up with everyone.

Hope you are all well & looking after yourselfs.

Love Susie XXX

*Edited by Moderator ~ Please click on link...photos now in Ultrasound Photo Gallery

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=3&pos=0

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=3&pos=1

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/gallery/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=3&pos=2


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Sue - I've got tears in my eyes just looking at those scan photos - they are gorgeous!!!!

You're entitled to a bit of 'me' time at the moment - you've been here for the rest of us for so long now you so deserve this.  


Rest up so beanie can grow grow & grow!!!

Ron
xx


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
Susie - brilliant photos! What a lovely thing for your DH to do.  Where did you have the scan? As you are not feeling pregnant yet, I presume you have not had any sickness - please don't wish for it! I really hope you don't get any!! Have you been to your GP to make your booking in appointment with the midwife? If so, it shouldn't be too long before you hear from them. 

Ron - I hope you feel better this evening. Have a relaxing bath before you go to bed and if possible, a lie-in tomorrow. I hope the mother's visit happens without too many nightmares! Stay calm! 

Kyla - you sound so organised sorting out your photos, I am rubbish at anything like that! Rely on my DH too much, which then means I've got to nag him to do it!

Sue - hi! 

Hello Laura, Jen, Alexis..............hope you all have a good weekend. 
My brother is running the marathon on Sunday, so I thought I might go up to see if I can catch a glimpse of him whizzing by. He thinks he can do it in 3 hours 45 min. (He got all the 'fitness' genes! I don't think I have ever even been able to run one mile! )

Love Hettie x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Hettie

I have been to docs three weeks ago & done evrything they told me to do & i have not heard from midwife or hospital yet. If i don't hear soon i will give them a call. I had the scan done at Essex Ultrasound & she was such a lovely lady & it is based in Canvey Island they do the 4d scans & had pics on the walls they looked fantastic here is the link if you wanted to have a browse _

http://www.essexultrasound.co.uk/

Wish you brother good luck    Is your school break over now?? my foster daughter goes back on Monday.  

Love Susie XX    

/links


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Susie - Chase the mw for your 12 weeks appt as it's when they do all the forms & bloods.  If it's anything like my surgery, it's really busy & usually booked up weeks in advance. 

DH is travelling back from Manchester this pm - his plane has been delayed by 2 hours 20 mins meaning he's missed bath & bedtime with Sam.   British Airways!


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Ron

Thanks for being understanding about me not being about alot & don't worry i am going to chase up my surgery where the midwife is based first thing Monday. Sorry to bring tears to your eyes but they do have that effect don't they  

Are you feeling any better?? Hope the weekend does'nt go too bad with your mother visiting leave her & dh babaysitting & take rests if you still need them to get better.

Love Susie XX


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Sue -It still fills me with wonder how they just calve out a space for themselves and watching them grow inside of you. We all need some me time sometimes.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Lovely ladies

Please could I gentley remind you to keep the bump and baby chat to a minimum on this thread. A new thread "Ex-TTC Barts thread" was set up on the London locations board specifically for you to continue to chat together.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=133849.0

Please be sensitive to others (old & new members as well as "lurkers") who may not yet have achieved their dreams. Whilst it's possible to switch off avatars and signatures, it's not possible to switch off photos within posts so please could you upload these into either your own personal galleries (if charter members) or into the main photo gallery on the board. Links may then be left and if a member wishes to take a look at scan, bump and baby photos they can do so but it means that others who may find it difficult don't have to.

I really hope you understand that it is hard for some (me included sometimes !) 

Thanks....and take care 
Natasha x

*suemac38*...I have uploaded your scan photos into the Ultrasound gallery and included links in your previous post. If you wish to delete these and upload larger pictures in that gallery or your own then feel free.


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Natasha - Whoops! Sorry, we did it again.

Sorry if we have upset anybody but it is not our intention.

I think because we've been friends for such a long time, we sometimes forget that there are girls who may not post but 'lurk' on this thread just about to embark on the rollercoaster of IF.  I know there are a few pg ladies at the moment but if we keep talking about babies & bumps on this thread, then we are being very insensitive to the ones who have yet to achieve their dreams.  In view of this, I think we should make a conscious effort to post about bumps & stuff on the other thread, the link given to us by Natasha.

The other girls are of course welcome to join us on the other thread but only if they want to - at least it gives them the option to discuss babies and bumps without it feeling like it's being shoved down their throat.

Ronnie
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ronnie

Thanks for your post   Please do not stop posting on this Barts IVF thread because I honestly think it's great to have some success stories and some experienced ladies passing on their wealth of knowledge to newbies....so please please do keep posting on here....it would be a shame to lose you girls completely to the other thread !!  Just keep the bump/baby chat to a minimum. 

Lotsa love
Natasha xx


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

> In view of this, I think we should make a conscious effort to post about *bumps & stuff * on the other thread, the link given to us by Natasha


Natasha - I've modified my post - only missed the most important 2 words - my excuse is it was late last night!!! 

Ronnie
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Natasha

Sorry for not thinking & posting a message that would upset others , this is the last thing i want to do & i appologise so much. Sorry to anyone out there that i may of  upset by my messages yesterday. As Ron said we have all been friends on here for a long time & we get carried away with nagging each other.

I will make sure that i post my news on the other thread.

If there is anyone who reads this thread & would like any information on Barts or anything else we can help you with, please just ask on this thread or Pm us & we will all try our best to help.

Hope you all have a nice weekend.

Love Susie XX


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

I guess I'm one of the girls who finds it hard sometimes. And recent news from my corner has made it worse. Until I've wiped out of my mind where I'd be now (10 weeks) I have struggled a bit. I've always been fine about success stories, BFP news and first scans etc. What I do find hard is preg symptom talk in detail and in general more detail about pregnancy. 

So please don't leave on my behalf. I know that I'll get through this. I'm wishing my weeks away at the moment until I can try again. Supposed to be ttc naturally this month also with the IVIG still in my system. Not sure where I am as still spotting from the ERPC. DH lost his blood request forms on the tube this week on the way to the lab. Good job it's usually me doing the testing, eh?

Had a bit of a shock when I got my notes sent through from Barts. DH and I had had karotype tests done. We'd been told the results were normal. The notes from the lab said male sample not sent. I was upset about this for a few days. Luckily Miss Tozer replied and said she'd found DH's results which were normal. Phew! 

Anyone else coming up to treatment?

Plans for the weekend?

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Lou,

Like you i find threads with lots of preggy ladies not a problem and actually nice, I am on lots of thread with preg girls and its never an issue, however it can be hard when the thread is only about pregnancy and ita symptoms etc not about ttc anymore.  I'm still here!!  I'm still trying!!  And so is Jen and I'm sure there are lots of lurkers!  

I'min a bit of a panic at mo, I've had an upset tum this morning and feeling really sick, I'm on the OCP at the moment to make sure AF arrives on the right day for Turkey, doesn't being sick stop the pill?  So worried i am going to lose the pill in my system and come on early!!  

Anyway I'm in bed and plan to stay here all day!  

Hello everyone else!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Laura - how long after you took the pill were you sick? Just wondered if you'd already digested it it should be ok. Can you call the clinic over the weekend? Or NHS direct? But I bet NHS direct would er on the side of caution anyway.

Suns out here in Margate, so should get out in it.

L
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Took pill last night about 11.  had 'dodgy tum' this morning about 11 so I gues last nights one is ok?  But feeling sick and lots of people off work with sickness bug at the mo, worrying about getting the bug and getting AF early as not ingesting the pill.  Not really sure there is anything I can do.  Just had to    don't get ill.  More things to worry about.  'm sure cycling abroad wil be fab, just a worry about if AF doesn't arrive... or comes too soon! 

You made any decisions about next move?  Is it def AGRC?  Do you know when you'll be off?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

suemac38 said:


> I will make sure that i post my news on the other thread.
> 
> If there is anyone who reads this thread & would like any information on Barts or anything else we can help you with, please just ask on this thread or Pm us & we will all try our best to help.


Hi suemac

As I say, please don't stop posting on this thread completely. I really do think it's good for ladies who are still going through treatment to see positive outcomes...personally I feel it helps us keep that bit of hope and PMA !!!! We all want to be success stories and by seeing it can happen keeps us all going......so it's not asking you to stop completely, just be sensitive to others and keep the bump/baby detail to a minimum 

Lotsa love to all you ladies
Natasha xx


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

Suemac - like Natasha says, please don't leave us TTc girls. And when I'm feeling up to detailed baby news I can always check out the other thread. Hope to be joining you there too sometime. 

Laura - sounds like your last night's pill should be ok? fingers crossed you've not got a bug. I'd call your clinic with any doubts.

Lou
x


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi Lou & Laura & Jen 

Sorry to be so un-sensitive i just was'nt thinking straight sorry   & i do hope you will forgive me & don't worry i won't desert this thread i want to be part of  you all getting your BFP'S in the near future & i am here for you if you ever need me.

Love Susie XX


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Jen, Lou & Laura - I will keep in touch on here occasionally but I find it hard to keep track on both and might have accidently posted news on the twins here. Sadly, I think it's best that I not post here anymore. (Lou, please stay in touch on Flickr - Laura & Jen, I will follow your stories and wish you all the best. Come say hi and chat on the other thread when you are okay with the baby stuff).

Although I was TTC for several years, I never found others stories upsetting BUT I do 100% realise now it's worked for me that other might not want to hear it or even resent it so I will gracefully bow-out and wish you all the best of luck. Like Susie, I am contactble by PM for any questions (especially on blasts as I did loads of research on that and am happy to share my knowledge).


Kyla


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I'm only speaking for myself here, but want to say thanks to the mums and bumps for their understanding on this. I've been at this game a long time too and am fine with other people's general good news and successes. This issue has come up on other threads on FF and it's always found an amicable solution. If I'm lucky enough to get that BFP again, I know there is the mums and bumps thread to go to. Plus there are other areas of FF where the actual details of pregnancy can be discussed without putting off those coming up behind. I guess it's part of the natural development of a thread, where people grow to be friends and the number of mums grows in time. But for a clinic thread like the Barts thread, then it should perhaps evolve so that newbies coming through aren't put off joining. But as I said, this was just my personal experience, and I'm no longer doing IVF at Barts, although still seem to be under their wing for some of my NHS testing and diagnostics. 

Also some of our lovely original Barts girls have a lot of knowledge to share. We've all worked that admin rollercoaster over the years.

Perhaps if the thread is renamed with TTC in the subject then it will be easier for us all to remember which one we're on. Hope things can settle down now and no one is offended. I didn't want to say that I had been finding it hard for a while and had retreated instead. 

Lou
x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

> Perhaps if the thread is renamed with TTC in the subject then it will be easier for us all to remember which one we're on.


Lou - I agree with your suggestion - Natasha, can the titel be changes please? Also, can we change the relocated thread to 'Barts, babies & bumps' or something similar so we can distinguish the 2 threads?

Thanks

Ron
xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I'll ask the Mod responsible for that board if they'd rename the thread for you 

I've changed this thread to "St Barts IVFers"

N x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Natasha - Many thanks. 

Good luck with your tx.   

Ron
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh dear... where shall I start.

Kyla - I'm sorry you don't feel able to post on this thread any more.  Just for the record I really do not think anyone resents the fact you have your babies and I am quite upset that you would think that.  I am over the moon when any of my FF girls finally gets there dream.  

I can only speak for myself but I am fine with a bit of baby talk its just baby talk was all there was for a while on this  thread, which in a way did exclude those of us who aren't mums yet.  I've not got much to contribute to discussions on which pram or cot to buy!!  Or how to stop your nipple cracking during breat feeding!!  For me I just went to another thread, I'm not at Barts really anymore and I am active on other threads, but if I had just come on FF and wanting to join the Barts thread then I think I would have been put off.

I'm so sorry you ladies now feel like we are excluding you from the thread... oh what a palava! 

Anyway I hope you ladies do decide to pop back and say hello as I will miss you all and miss our little chats.  I don't think I can post on the bumps thread as it seems like I would be tempting fate!  

Think I'm getting your cold Ron!


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

Hiya,

I'm just about to get myself settled for the night. Got work tomorrow and an early start as going in to London from the seaside again. 

I echo Laura. I really value the friends I built up on the Barts thread over the years. Totally pleased for all the successes and support I've had over that time. Hope I've recriprocated. I've seen a split happen and work to other threads on FF that have worked out when the ratio of mums and bumps increases over time and tends to put off newbies joining. The London Girls and abroadies have two threads going and that works out fine. I know from my brief pregnancies it can feel off putting to just be sent to the first tri board where I don't know people (I never go there anyway because I'm far too freaked out about mc or worried I;ll freak out other people because of my risk of mc). So a happy medium where there is an anything goes bumps and babies thread and then a more restricted treatment thread will hopefully work out fine. 

Right, busy week. Got DH's test to organise and my bag to pack. Going to Milan on Weds for the furniture tradefair. Not buying, just looking.  


Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night night Lou, 

I need to get some sleep too, been feeling poorly over the weekend and me and Tim are arguing all the time, not sure if its pre-treatment or kitchen renovation stress, or the pill or he's just a pig!!


----------



## J-Mo (Feb 23, 2007)

Evening ladies,

What an interesting couple of days its been. 
Yeah OK sometimes I feel jealous but thats natural isnt it? I wouldnt stick around here if it upset me that much so I just wanted to echo Laura and Lou, I dont want any of you to go anywhere. I can understand the problem with the prams and cots discussion but I did find the cracked nipples quite funny! Bump pictures dont bother me and neither do scan pictures up to a point. But yes I suppose its best to be sensitive to people lurking. 
You have all helped me so much. If Im having a tough time I wont be on here, its as simple as that. And yes Ive had a few bad days so you havent seen me post lately.

But hey I will get over it and Im really looking forward to my trip away now. So I just wanted to say goodbye because Im off on my birthday trip tomorrow. I still dont know where Im going and dont know now whether its a flight or cruise ship from Southampton! If susie texts me I may tell her where I am and then she can tell all of you! 

Anyway, I will be back at the end of the week. Take care all and I hope when I get back there are lots of discussions to catch up on. Because lets face it without the pregnant ladies on here there wont be many of us left to chat!

Jen xx


----------



## Kyla (Nov 23, 2004)

Laura - I appologise if my post offended. Unfortunatley, I was feeling hurt & upset about being told off and posted before thinking. The resent comment was not aimed at you girls at all and I should not have used the word. I think for me, I would have felt less ashamed of baby talk if the chastisement had come from you and not the mod. 
So again, sorry. I will of course come and post about your lives and treatment, I will just make sure to leave my babes out of it.

Jen - I wish you a wonderful 40th birthday honey. I wonder what your surprise is? DH's best mate is a New Zealander and she and I have decided to send him there as his surprise 30th present in a month's time (although the trip prob won't be until Sept as I need him here right now and also he will want to plan the time off around the company). I hope it's nice and hot wherever it is. Sunny weather always cheers me up.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kyla said:


> Laura - I appologise if my post offended. Unfortunatley, I was feeling hurt & upset about being told off and posted before thinking. The resent comment was not aimed at you girls at all and I should not have used the word. I think for me, I would have felt less ashamed of baby talk if the chastisement had come from you and not the mod.
> So again, sorry. I will of course come and post about your lives and treatment, I will just make sure to leave my babes out of it.


Kyla 

Please, we have already discussed this previously and I had hoped we had happily settled all with the 2 separate threads.

Also, I may be "the mod" but I am also a member of FF, going through many heartbreaking treatments and am currently going through yet another cycle.

It was in no way a telling off or a chastisement and I don't think any of the other ladies felt that it was.

I'm sorry that you feel resentment towards me, unwarranted as I feel it is and as I say, I too am an FF member who gets upset and hormonal too but I also voluntarily moderate for these boards...and whilst I have tried to ensure that everyone is happy on this Barts thread, I am hurt by your comments as I at no point intended for you react to take my suggestion in the way you have as I honestly thought you understood...I feel you have taken my suggestion out of the context it was intended.

At no point have I ever asked you not to post....I gentley requested that we keep the bump and baby chat to a minimum. I hope that you will re-read my posts and continue to post on this thread.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## HettieD (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi girls,

(I think I'm going to keep out of this 'discussion' But I'm still here and I will be keeping my bump and baby talk to a minimum!)

Laura - I hope you are feeling better and the germs are keeping away. Keep sipping water (perhaps boiled?) How long will you be in Turkey for? Will you start the stimming when you get there? Will you have internet access to keep us posted?     

Jen - wow, what makes you think it might be a cruise? I hope you have a fantastic time. Being 40 is going to be great for you - I just know it! Happy Birthday!

Susie - I hope you had some luck today phoning the surgery. 

Lou - Milan sounds great! I hope you keep your credit card in your purse! I'm glad you sorted out the karotype results. How long are you in Italy for? Have fun! Lots of pizza and wine?

Hi to any other Barts girls that perhaps are lurking.  If you are about to have treatment at Barts or are going through it, remember this thread is for you! It really is a good way to gain more information and make the ride a little less bumpy! Please introduce yourselves! 

Love Hettie x


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Lou - Have a good trip to Milan..mmm..pizza, pasta & icecream  

Jen - Happy Birthday  

Ronnie
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Evening all,

Kyla- Apology accepted. Glad you are not deserting us!!  Think we are all feeling tired and hormonal at the moment! And I do of course want to hear how the wee ones are doing, but maybe I'll have to lurk over the other thread for the details!

Hettie -How you hon?  I'm feeling much better today ta.  I'm in turkey for 17 nights, arrive on day 2 of cycle and start stmms on day 3, as I'll be alone  for first week I will be armed with my laptop and wireless in the room so I'll be on face book everyeve if any one fancies scrabble!!

Jen - Oh you lucky thing!!  How very exciting!  Hope it doesn'tturn put to be a weekend in skeggie!!

Lou - Milan? Where did this come from?  Did I miss that?  When? How exciting!

Ron and Susie -  

Minxy - Hope your doing ok dear and have a big pile of blasts in that lab.  I'm guessing its tough enough trying to deal with keeping everyone happy on here without all the stress of tx.  

I think I missed my vocation, just got in from work and mended the toilet! Plumbers earn great money too!

XX


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks Laura hun...or should that be Laura the plumber 

2 expanded blasts on board and possibly 2 to freeze but they were bit slower so embryologist wanted to see how did overnight and may freeze tomorrow if good enough, otherwise no frosties but hey, we're over the moon to get 2 blasts !

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Are they your first blast!  Wonderful of course but just shows you, with 30 eggs you have 2.... possibly 4 decent ones!  God it puts in perspective about my chances with my measly 2 eggs!   Rest up now and relax...


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

helllloooo!

Natasha - expanding blasts, eh? sounds good to me. never had blasts myself, so they sound exciting as flavours of embies go. Now rest up, you hear? 30 follies is some going.

Laura - plumber's rates are great! Maybe it's a career move? LOL. I'm going Weds eve for the design fair in Milan. Will be making sure I have my fair share of dinners while I'm there! oh and I started looking for another maine **** kitten... I know you have one too. 

Jen - enjoy your mystery trip. That's soooooo romantic! 

hettie - no wine for me I'm afraid. I'm now 9 months in to tee total after my reaction to alocohol got so bad I couldn't rick it any more. It's so boring and I miss it with dinner.  Hope you ok.

Hey Ron - hope the cold is better! 

Lou
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Lou exciting!  Kittens... shame we not got our act together with Bo-Jangles you could have had one of her sprogs!  Do you know what breeder your going too?


----------



## londonlou (Mar 4, 2005)

I was thinking noracoon. My boy's dad came from there via another breeder. I don't think she's got kittens atm though.


----------



## suemac38 (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi ya

Just a quickie from me. I had a text from Jen yesterday & she was over the moon as her dh was whisking her off to Venice!! what a lovely suprise trip     

Laura - wow time is creeping along & before we know it you will be in Turkey how exciting. Have you ever been there before?? & hope the kitchen has or is going well.    

Lou - Wow Milan how lovely. I just love Italy so much it is up there with as my favourite country i have ever visited. have some nice ice cream & past for me please     

Hettie - I will answer your question on other thread sweetie. Are you back to school nowmy foster daughter went back yesterday & did not have a very good day she was still in holiday mood i think   

Natasha - All the luck in the world for your 2 blasts to do there thing & snuggle in      
Hi to anyone else who may be about hope you are well.

Love Susie XXX


----------



## rontuck (Jan 6, 2005)

Jen - Vencie..ooo..you lucky thing - have a lovely & romantic time!  

Lou - Have a good trip - can you please eat lots of icecream for me please??  

Susie - Hi, how are you hun?

Natasha - Blasts? Wow!!! That's brilliant.  Good luck with your 2ww.   

Laura - Where in Turkey are you going to?  Will it be sunbathing weather?

BTW we saw a prog once about people re-training to be plumbers - apparently they can earn about £70k!!!    I was egging DH on saying that he'd be really good at it..we carried on watching the prog & the 1st job this bloke had to do was to unblock a toilet as someone dropped a mobile phone down it - it was absolutely disgusting & totally put DH off!!!!!  

Have a good day everyone

Ron
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Thanks ladies....

yep, I got it slightly wrong (embryologist just called about our others & not made it to freeze but hey, we've got the best on board !)....they were early expanding and not expanded !  Having not been to blasto before it's all new terms...but both good grades 



Anyway girls, I've decided that I think we should draw a line under the last couple of days discussion.......I'm going to start a new thread from now so hopefully all of us can get on, move on and get back to the wonderful support that the Barts girls are best at 



Lotsa love
Natasha xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way.........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=137171.0

N x


----------

